# "ALL WRAPPED UP"



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

how it sat whem i bought it in dallas


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

on its way back to san antonio


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

still all original :biggrin:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 17 2010, 10:04 AM~18332233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hope to see it out soon..the car was built here in oceanside. ca..2 of my friends worked on it...juan did the moulding and under carrige moulding...and chuck parker did the stripping, and lettering....good luck..oh and ambie solis did the interior too...


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 17 2010, 10:11 AM~18332284
> *
> 
> 
> ...


gold still looks good


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Aug 17 2010, 10:14 AM~18332306
> *hope to see it out soon..the car was built here in oceanside. ca..2 of my friends worked on it...juan did the moulding and under carrige moulding...and chuck parker did the stripping, and lettering....good luck..oh and ambie solis did the interior too...
> *


it has been badly neglected, but it will be back soon :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RML3864_@Aug 17 2010, 10:14 AM~18332310
> *gold still looks good
> *


yea it does. some of it will need re plated due to pitting


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

More Pics! 

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Aug 17 2010, 10:21 AM~18332366
> *More Pics!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


i will as the build goes on. stay tuned :0


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

How does this happen? I mean if i spent as much money and time building something like that I would make sure it stays nice. Was Derrik Jhagroo the last owner?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 17 2010, 10:24 AM~18332397
> *i will as the build goes on. stay tuned :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Aug 17 2010, 10:25 AM~18332399
> *How does this happen? I mean if i spent as much money and time building something like that I would make sure it stays nice. Was Derrik Jhagroo the last owner?
> *


no james perry was . derrick was the designer.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, FPEREZII

what chu :wow: lookin at willis


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Aug 17 2010, 10:04 AM~18332233-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A true piece of history. Can't wait to see it when it's done.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:0 u got it...!!!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 17 2010, 10:30 AM~18332456
> *SA ROLLERZ, FPEREZII
> 
> what chu :wow:  lookin at willis
> *


 Your new project. :wow: I wanted to see more pictures. :biggrin: It's been a long time since I have seen this car. Did you get a chance to put some numbers togeather? Let me know when you do.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrchavez_@Aug 17 2010, 10:33 AM~18332499
> *:0  u  got  it...!!!
> *


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by crucialjp_@Aug 17 2010, 10:25 AM~18332399
> *How does this happen? I mean if i spent as much money and time building something like that I would make sure it stays nice. Was Derrik Jhagroo the last owner?
> *


DERRIK AKA THE MIDDLE MAN.. :biggrin: HE NEVER OWNED IT..


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 17 2010, 12:04 PM~18332233
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That car has been tossed around shop's in Dallas for the past 3 years.

Glad someone got it that will bring it back.


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

wasnt the owner was from battle creek michigan ???? i havent seen this car since like 96-97 ish...wow


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Aug 17 2010, 10:48 AM~18332630
> *wasnt the owner was from battle creek michigan ???? i havent seen this car since like 96-97 ish...wow
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Aug 17 2010, 10:43 AM~18332591
> *That car has been tossed around shop's in Dallas for the past 3 years.
> 
> Glad someone got it that will bring it back.
> *


it will be back out very soon


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

a solid weekend of wrapping up loose ends and detailing would make it look 100x better....


----------



## StreetDreamsCC (Jun 10, 2010)

I'll be keeping an eye on this one for sure. Congrats on the score and good luck with the rehab of this piece of history !


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

THIS CAR USE TO BE IN INDIVIDUALS......HOPE TO SEE IT OUT SOON HOMIE....BRING IT BACK...U GUYS ALL WAYS PUT IT DOWN ANYWAYS


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 17 2010, 12:09 PM~18333251
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Just wait until Margarito get's a hold of this. :0 Nothing but the best. :worship:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

i cant wait for this one, this will be cool.....


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lo68impala_@Aug 17 2010, 10:48 AM~18332630
> *wasnt the owner was from battle creek michigan ???? i havent seen this car since like 96-97 ish...wow
> *


Yes James parry, a real cool homie. The first time I saw it was in 97, then derick and crew took it to the next level and just barely lost to cassinova I think in 99 or 2000


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Aug 17 2010, 01:51 PM~18334169
> *THIS CAR USE TO BE IN INDIVIDUALS......HOPE TO SEE IT OUT SOON HOMIE....BRING IT BACK...U GUYS ALL WAYS PUT IT DOWN ANYWAYS
> *


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

THAT WAS AN OLD INDIVIDUALS CAR DID YOU GET IT FOR A GOOD DEAL


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

DAM I MEMBER WHEN TJ-RJ-DJ SHOWED IT TO ME AT THE SHOP! THE OWNERS WERE BIG FANS OF DJ'S AND THEY TAILERED IT AFTER WRAPPED WITH ENVY! I USE TO BE PART OF THE CREW BACK IN THE DAYS AND WE HAD TO SET THEM BOTH UP IN THE SAME DISPLAY.  DAM THAT BRINGS BACK SOME GOOD TIMES WITH THE WRAPPED WITH ENVY PIT CREW!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

does anyone have old pics of the original build or show pics?


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

Yeah saw this in person way ahead of his time!


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Aug 18 2010, 08:40 PM~18347785
> *Yeah saw this in person way ahead of his time!
> 
> 
> ...



Damn i remember seeing it in person, hard to believe someone just parked it in the sun for so long,


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

props for buying that not too many radicals get a second chance

you gonna change the buick tailight to led strips?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 18 2010, 07:50 PM~18347877
> *props for buying that not too many radicals get a second chance
> 
> you gonna change the buick tailight to led strips?
> *


im not sure what is gonna stay. majority will stay the same to preserve the history


----------



## nueve5 (May 14, 2009)

great save


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@Aug 18 2010, 09:19 PM~18348930
> *great save
> *


yes it was. guy was gonna put a kit car body on it


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

Fucking badass..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

they are all wrapped up


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 17 2010, 11:17 AM~18332333
> *it has been badly neglected, but it will be back soon :biggrin:
> *


i seen that bitch wide open in the pouring down rain one day behind some shop.


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 17 2010, 10:04 AM~18332233
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Most people have no idea on how to work with a resin flake paint job. My freind Sal Manzano painted that car. Because of the materials that are used on a resin, you can actually take laquer thinner and remove the paint on the car, and you will be left with a really nice base coat w/flake to work with. In your case you have some fades as well, which are under the resin. I can see that someone took thinner to the car, as the original Pagan Gold has been removed all over the body. If you do this to the entire car, you should be left with a nice silver base with fades. All you need to do, is have a painter add what patterns you want and shoot candy over the top of it. PM me and I can put you in touch with Sal at some point to advise you on how to go about doing it. The materials to do the base coat on that car were close to $3500.00, which was probably 10 years ago. I would try and salvage that paint job, as NO ONE knows how to do a true resin flake but Sal Manzano, Bennie Florres, and Big Ed in LA. I would try your best to take advantage of what you have. No paint job can touch a resin..IMO


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by acosta512_@Aug 18 2010, 07:40 PM~18347785
> *Yeah saw this in person way ahead of his time!
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think it was ahead of it's time. Cassanova was way ahead of this car on points. Undercarriage, hydraulics, and murals alone were no comparision. The paint and body mods were nice. The body work was on display at super show in 1999 0r 2000, and it was cracked in the rear. The Jagaroo family asked Sal to fix it, and he told them to kick rocks, since Derricks mother came out in Street Custom Magazine claiming she painted the car. That car was painted in 2 weeks (last minute) before the final show to qualify. Sal deserves mad props, as he OWNED the BEST FLAKE award at all LRM events including Super Show in the 80's, 90's. and 2000's. Bad ass car, and I hope to see it back out soon!


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 18 2010, 09:41 PM~18349174
> *yes it was. guy was gonna put a kit car body on it
> *


let me guess ferrari body. not too many companies put out C4 kit bodies that werent shitty knockoffs of ferrari daytonas


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Aug 19 2010, 01:09 AM~18350150
> *I don't think it was ahead of it's time. Cassanova was way ahead of this car on points. Undercarriage, hydraulics, and murals alone were no comparision. The paint and body mods were nice. The body work was on display at super show in 1999 0r 2000, and it was cracked in the rear. The Jagaroo family asked Sal to fix it, and he told them to kick rocks, since Derricks mother came out in Street Custom Magazine claiming she painted the car. That car was painted in 2 weeks (last minute) before the final show to qualify. Sal deserves mad props, as he OWNED the BEST FLAKE award at all LRM events including Super Show in the 80's, 90's. and 2000's. Bad ass car, and I hope to see it back out soon!
> *


 :0


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i got pics of that car when it wasnt totally radical yet. in detroit ruff dog show in 97. i just have to go though 9 million pics i have to find it


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 19 2010, 09:38 AM~18352120
> *i got pics of that car when it wasnt totally radical yet. in detroit ruff dog show in 97. i just have to go though 9 million pics i have to find it
> *


would love to see them


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 19 2010, 09:38 AM~18352120
> *i got pics of that car when it wasnt totally radical yet. in detroit ruff dog show in 97. i just have to go though 9 million pics i have to find it
> *


was it candy red?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 19 2010, 10:48 AM~18352801
> *was it candy red?
> *


looks to be tangerine


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Aug 19 2010, 12:20 AM~18349507
> *i seen that bitch wide open in the pouring down rain one day behind some shop.
> *



:yessad: 

Guy at the old Chrome Shop was going to sell me the hydros for $700 and wanted $1500 for the motor... but when I came up wth the money he was to lazy to take it out....

He was'nt into lowriders...


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Aug 19 2010, 10:48 AM~18352801
> *was it candy red?
> *


Your thinking of Rob "Chopper" Mcaines car called "Leprachaun" from Tacoma, Washington. The car is still around, but he is not much into lowriding anymore. Maybe again someday?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Aug 19 2010, 12:28 PM~18353555
> *:yessad:
> 
> Guy at the old Chrome Shop was going to sell me the hydros for $700 and wanted $1500 for the motor...  but when I came up wth the money he was to lazy to take it out....
> ...


thank god for lazy people lol


----------



## maximus63 (Aug 18, 2010)

Good to see this car RISE FROM THE DEAD [email protected][email protected] 
The 1st day i saw it outside, I made two U-turns to make sure I wasn't dreaming! Wanted to take pics to show my bros. I wasn't lying but my phone was dead. I showed them on Craigslist!
Major props for getting this car RESURRECTED :thumbsup:


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, THUGGNASTY, Done Deal, childsplay69, 68caprice, Glassed Out

popular topic tonight. all coments welcome :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

GOOD LUCK


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 19 2010, 09:38 AM~18352120
> *i got pics of that car when it wasnt totally radical yet. in detroit ruff dog show in 97. i just have to go though 9 million pics i have to find it
> *



WAS LIKE OLD BURNT ORANGE LOOK WITH 17X9 D.... I THINK I HAVE THE POSTER OF THE CAR WITH ROADSTER WHEELS ..I HAVE TO LOOK...


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 19 2010, 08:51 PM~18356527
> *thank god for lazy people lol
> *



For Real... I even felt bad about buy it... When he did take the pumps out I didnt even care... I was sure if the motor and hydros were out noone would of ever wanted to restore it.

Agin Good Luck !


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Forgiven 63_@Aug 20 2010, 05:44 AM~18360247
> *For Real... I even felt bad about buy it... When he did take the pumps out I didnt even care... I was sure if the motor and hydros were out noone would of ever wanted to restore it.
> 
> Agin Good Luck !
> *


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

:thumbsup: TTT for RFFR!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

welcome aboard detonator

official flake sponsor "all wrapped up"

thankx homie :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

:0


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 27 2010, 02:18 PM~18422145
> *welcome aboard detonator
> 
> official flake sponsor "all wrapped up"
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

:thumbsup: can't wait for the progress pics.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice score homie can't wait to see it cleaned up


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

whats going on in this pic? i dont understand the cylinders


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 27 2010, 12:53 PM~18421512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 27 2010, 11:55 AM~18421530
> *
> 
> 
> ...



this is gonna be awsome... :biggrin:


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 28 2010, 09:39 AM~18426886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 17 2010, 06:23 PM~18335523
> *Just wait until Margarito get's a hold of this.  :0  Nothing but the best.  :worship:
> *


 :naughty: :boink:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 28 2010, 09:39 AM~18426886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


They just compress the springs :dunno:


Looks kool as fuck, not very functional though :biggrin:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 28 2010, 07:48 PM~18430448
> *They just compress the springs :dunno:
> Looks kool as fuck, not very functional though  :biggrin:
> *


WRONG.. ITS FOR The Flux Capacitor ... WHEN THE CAR GOES BACK TO THE FUTURE... :biggrin: 

The Flux capacitor is the device that traditionally fails in a spacecraft or time machine. The purpose is still somewhat unknown;


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Well in that case, this is unlike any other flux capacitor that I have EVER had the pleasure of seeing in person


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 28 2010, 08:48 PM~18430448
> *They just compress the springs :dunno:
> Looks kool as fuck, not very functional though  :biggrin:
> *


:scrutinize: So it's just for looks then, no real purpose? :dunno:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Aug 29 2010, 09:55 AM~18432262
> *:scrutinize: So it's just for looks then, no real purpose? :dunno:
> *


That or I'm typing this from the year 2021 :scrutinize:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 29 2010, 08:00 AM~18432284
> *That or I'm typing this from the year 2021 :scrutinize:
> *


 :nono: Your Jedi mind tricks won't work on me buddy!


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

I am very curious to see where this goes good luck with the build


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 28 2010, 08:48 PM~18430448
> *They just compress the springs :dunno:
> Looks kool as fuck, not very functional though  :biggrin:
> *



like the the same set up with the sprinmgs on bruce BMW obsession... never knew what they were for...


----------



## crucialjp (Jan 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 28 2010, 08:39 AM~18426886
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Wasn't the same type of setup in the blue and gold BMW that dude Bruce from KY built. I think it was to smooth out the ride like accumulators or something. EDIT: I need to refresh my page I took so long replying everybody else chimed in on this


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 28 2010, 07:59 PM~18430524
> *Well in that case, this is unlike any other flux capacitor that I have EVER had the pleasure of seeing in person
> *


 :biggrin: how u been my good friend?


----------



## DripTruck (Sep 19, 2002)

I believe they ran two rams per wheel, for clearance purposes. You would just have a cylinder mounted solid frame to suspension,(no coil) then the hose went to the second cylinder and it pushed against the coils. As the "syspension" cylinder compressed fliud pushed against the oposite cylinder "trunk mounted" and you actually rode on the coils in the back. Some imports used this kind of setup with multiple cylinders actuated by airbags in the trunk, cause of the lack of room to strait mount airbags on most imports. It actually works well but lots of seals to replace. I think they did it for the WTF effect on the vette.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DripTruck_@Aug 30 2010, 10:38 PM~18447599
> *I believe they ran two rams per wheel, for clearance purposes.  You would just have a cylinder mounted solid frame to suspension,(no coil) then the hose went to the second cylinder and it pushed against the coils. As the "syspension" cylinder compressed fliud pushed against the oposite cylinder "trunk mounted" and you actually rode on the coils in the back. Some imports used this kind of setup with multiple cylinders actuated by airbags in the trunk, cause of the lack of room to strait mount airbags on most imports.  It actually works well but lots of seals to replace. I think they did it for the WTF effect on the vette.
> *


sounds logical


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

More pics more pics


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 31 2010, 06:04 AM~18448770
> *More pics more pics
> *


i will. very soon


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 28 2010, 11:47 PM~18430441
> *:naughty:  :boink:
> *


you painting it homie? if so this thing is going to be sick.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Aug 31 2010, 06:31 AM~18448855
> *you painting it homie? if so this thing is going to be sick.
> *


of course. wouldnt have it any other way :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DrPhilMadeMeDoIt_@Aug 31 2010, 08:31 AM~18448855
> *you painting it homie? if so this thing is going to be sick.
> *


I start working on something on this car today, I can't say what though :cheesy:


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 31 2010, 09:38 AM~18448881
> *of course. wouldnt have it any other way :0
> *


give him a shift kick in the ass to get him going, I want to see this vette and his 64 both finished.


----------



## atxhopper (May 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Aug 28 2010, 09:39 AM~18426886
> *
> 
> 
> ...


around here there was alot cars around in the mid 90's with this kinda set up. yes there was cylinders at the struts and another set of cylinders with springs in the trunk. it would work just like accumulators do these days


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DripTruck_@Aug 30 2010, 10:38 PM~18447599
> *I believe they ran two rams per wheel, for clearance purposes.  You would just have a cylinder mounted solid frame to suspension,(no coil) then the hose went to the second cylinder and it pushed against the coils. As the "syspension" cylinder compressed fliud pushed against the oposite cylinder "trunk mounted" and you actually rode on the coils in the back. Some imports used this kind of setup with multiple cylinders actuated by airbags in the trunk, cause of the lack of room to strait mount airbags on most imports.  It actually works well but lots of seals to replace. I think they did it for the WTF effect on the vette.
> *





> _Originally posted by atxhopper_@Aug 31 2010, 09:48 AM~18450137
> *around here there was alot cars around in the mid 90's with this kinda set up. yes there was cylinders at the struts and another set of cylinders with springs in the trunk. it would work just like accumulators do these days
> *


:thumbsup: Ah I see.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 31 2010, 09:12 PM~18455187
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Ahhhh, much better.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 31 2010, 07:38 PM~18455475
> *Ahhhh, much better.
> *


i might have another option to run by you tomorrow too :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 31 2010, 09:47 PM~18455571
> *i might have another option to run by you tomorrow too :0
> *


hno:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

You you know Jon then you know what he is capable of. this car will be well taken care of.

1 comment

Built in Cali 
Owned in Michigan
Abandoned in Texas?

WTF?


----------



## Fonzoh (Feb 5, 2008)

DAMN, GOOD LUCK CANT WAIT TOO SEE IT........AGAIN BEEN A LONG TIME :biggrin: ONE OF MY INSPARATIONS TO GET INTO CUSTOM PAINTING


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Aug 31 2010, 08:28 PM~18456019
> *You you know Jon then you know what he is capable of. this car will be well taken care of.
> 
> 1 comment
> ...


rebuilt and staying in texas


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 1 2010, 05:53 AM~18458699
> *rebuilt and staying in texas
> *


:thumbsup: Are you going to keep the same pumps?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 1 2010, 09:52 AM~18460032
> *:thumbsup: Are you going to keep the same pumps?
> *


yes sir :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959+Aug 19 2010, 12:35 AM~18349981-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is Hard II Kill next to be brought back to life???   

Good luck with the Vette, it looks like ALOT of work! I have some old pics of it on Sal's facebook.... i think i added you a few weeks ago.


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

When it comes back out, i think you should call it "REWRAPPED"!!!


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 1 2010, 06:17 PM~18463975
> *When it comes back out, i think you should call it "REWRAPPED"!!!
> *


I agree...that is a tight ass name!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 1 2010, 08:17 PM~18463975
> *When it comes back out, i think you should call it "REWRAPPED"!!!
> *


Hey that's what I was thinking :angry:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 1 2010, 06:17 PM~18463975
> *When it comes back out, i think you should call it "REWRAPPED"!!!
> *


i thought about changing the name but im not sure


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 1 2010, 09:46 PM~18465489
> *i thought about changing the name but im not sure
> *


hard decision the name is a part of history but rewrapped sounds pretty kool


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 27 2010, 12:53 PM~18421512
> *
> 
> 
> ...


looking good homie


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 1 2010, 06:17 PM~18463975
> *When it comes back out, i think you should call it "REWRAPPED"!!!
> *


THEY SHOULD CALL IT..(ITS A WRAP). :0


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 83kaddy_@Sep 1 2010, 10:30 PM~18466858
> *hard decision the name is a part of history but rewrapped sounds pretty kool
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

i decided it will stay " all wrapped up"


----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Aug 19 2010, 12:35 AM~18349981
> *Most people have no idea on how to work with a resin flake paint job. My freind Sal Manzano painted that car. Because of the materials that are used on a resin, you can actually take laquer thinner and remove the paint on the car, and you will be left with a really nice base coat w/flake to work with. In your case you have some fades as well, which are under the resin. I can see that someone took thinner to the car, as the original Pagan Gold has been removed all over the body. If you do this to the entire car, you should be left with a nice silver base with fades. All you need to do, is have a painter add what patterns you want and shoot candy over the top of it. PM me and I can put you in touch with Sal at some point to advise you on how to go about doing it. The materials to do the base coat on that car were close to $3500.00, which was probably 10 years ago. I would try and salvage that paint job, as NO ONE knows how to do a true resin flake but Sal Manzano, Bennie Florres, and Big Ed in LA. I would try your best to take advantage of what you have. No paint job can touch a resin..IMO
> *


Your right on about being able to save the resin flake, you can wipe it off and leave the flake, once that casting resin is sprayed and hard , its like a new shell over the whole body......but dont say no one else knows how , those 3 you listed can and have but others have as well.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

it doesnt just wipe off. we tried :0


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 4 2010, 09:40 AM~18485520
> *i decided it will stay " all wrapped up"
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Can someone explain what resin is? Is it a carrier for the flake, a clear topcoat or wtf? I don't see how that shit can wipe off with thinner, it's harder than a hard rock that's been hardened with some type of hardening agent.


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

This is my understanding from Sal Manzanno....

When you shoot a resin you lay either a silver or gold base like a regular kandy. Then you mix a specific type of resin. I am not sure of all the ingredients or brand names, but I know it HAS to have a polyester component too it. You mix the resin and the jumbo flake and shoot it over the silver base. The polyester within the resin creates a chemical reaction with the jumbo flake (not sure specifics, but this is what I was told). The jumbo flakes lay FLAT and, due to the resin polyester reaction. Normally when you use a standard mini flake mixed with clear, the flakes will lay all over each other and the DON'T lay flat. You have to look at it under a micro scope, but if you were to compare the 2 different types of kandy (resin versus regular) you would clearly see a difference in the way that the flake lays etc. Because the flakes lay flat with a resin, they become more refletive. A good analogy would be a mirror...If you take a mirror tile and lay it flat on the side of a car, it reflects an image (resin jumbo flake). If you take a mirror tile and turn it 180' degrees, then you are going to get little to no reflective image (mini flake). As a result the resin flake tends to pop significantly more, and have a tremendous amount of depth, due to the way the flakes lay out etc. Once you base the car, flake it out, etc. you then have to re-sand the car and either lay graphics or shoot Kandy over it. It hard to explain, as I know I am probably missing a step or two. I will have Sal right out the steps and materials needed. I will post it online in a few weeks. He will be working with me Sept. 20th-29th.


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 4 2010, 01:38 PM~18486829
> *it doesnt just wipe off. we tried :0
> *


Let me get you some specifics from Sal in a few weeks, regarding materials used and the correct steps. But I know there is a way to do it, as he went over it with me several times.


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JOHNNYSUEDE_@Sep 4 2010, 12:18 PM~18486493
> *Your right on about being able to save the resin flake, you can wipe it off and leave the flake, once that casting resin is sprayed and hard , its like a new shell over the whole body......but dont say no one else knows how , those 3 you listed can and have but others have as well.
> *


Your probably right, as most bass boats and carnival rides, are painted in a resin. I was generalizing, meaning they are the only 3 that are known for it within the lowriding scene. Big Ed was known for doing "Aladin", Benny did many, but "Raw Deal" and "Wrapped with Envy" were the 2 he was most known for doing. Sal has not done any in a few years, but "All Wrapped Up", the blue Regal from USO SD, and the "Straight Clownin 58' Impala" were the last few he did. Most people are not willing to pay, as the materials and painting process is significantly more.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 4 2010, 09:02 PM~18488324
> *This is my understanding from Sal Manzanno....
> 
> When you shoot a resin you lay either a silver or gold base like a regular kandy. Then you mix a specific type of resin. I am not sure of all the ingredients or brand names, but I know it HAS to have a polyester component too it.  You mix the resin and the jumbo flake and shoot it over the silver base. The polyester within the resin creates a chemical reaction with the jumbo flake (not sure specifics, but this is what I was told).  The jumbo flakes lay FLAT and, due to the resin polyester reaction. Normally when you use a standard mini flake mixed with clear, the flakes will lay all over each other and the DON'T lay flat.  You have to look at it under a micro scope, but if you were to compare the 2 different types of kandy (resin versus regular) you would clearly see a difference in the way that the flake lays etc. Because the flakes lay flat with a resin, they become more refletive.  A good analogy would be a mirror...If you take a mirror tile and lay it flat on the side of a car, it reflects an image (resin jumbo flake). If you take a mirror tile and turn it 180' degrees, then you are going to get little to no reflective image (mini flake).  As a result the resin flake tends to pop significantly more, and have a tremendous amount of depth, due to the way the flakes lay out etc.  Once you base the car, flake it out, etc. you then have to re-sand the car and either lay graphics or shoot Kandy over it.  It hard to explain, as I know I am probably missing a step or two. I will have Sal right out the steps and materials needed. I will post it online in a few weeks. He will be working with me Sept. 20th-29th.
> *



Very interesting, I look forward to reading your post in a few weeks :biggrin:


The craziest thing about this resin stuff is that it is freakin THIN. I chipped a little piece of paint off where it was cracking off, and that shit is thinner than a sheet of paper :0


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 4 2010, 08:07 PM~18488577
> *Very interesting, I look forward to reading your post in a few weeks :biggrin:
> The craziest thing about this resin stuff is that it is freakin THIN. I chipped a little piece of paint off where it was cracking off, and that shit is thinner than a sheet of paper :0
> *


Intresting...I certainatly don't have all the anwers by any means, but I do understand the process for the most part. I was going to go with a resin on my car, but since I have to fly him in from out of state, it would take too much time to try and complete the project. I keep picking his brain while he is in town, so I can experiement on some test panels and try and do it. I'm not a painter, but I like to tinker around with shit, and enjoy the creative process. I will leave painting for Sal when it comes to my cars-LOL

Too much fucking work!


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 4 2010, 07:13 PM~18488358
> *Your probably right, as most bass boats and carnival rides, are painted in a resin. I was generalizing, meaning they are the only 3 that are known for it within the lowriding scene. Big Ed was known for doing "Aladin", Benny did many, but "Raw Deal" and "Wrapped with Envy" were the 2 he was most known for doing.  Sal has not done any in a few years, but "All Wrapped Up", the blue Regal from USO SD, and the "Straight Clownin 58' Impala" were the last few he did.  Most people are not willing to pay, as the materials and painting process is significantly more.
> *


Your right about the material being so high just to get it to the resin stage.Great analogy on the purpose of using resin as a carrier rather then the stardard in auto paint ,like intercoat or clear. Its really the only way to load up and bury a large amount of flake. The outer limits has a resin flake job on it as well, it would have kicked better but we chose to not dilute the kandy so much and go for the depth of kandy to get the color Frank wanted. I think Amigos CC had a purple car(side show?) with a resin job on it as well, but with the darker kandy such as purple you really kill the flake. Thats why its best for flake to use lighter colors(golds,orange,teal) anyhow, good stuff maximus on your info, very cool. And will be great seeing the Vette back on the show scene again. Congrats on the buy, should be a fun build to do.......


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Sep 5 2010, 12:19 PM~18491838
> *Your right about the material being so high just to get it to the resin stage.Great analogy on the purpose of using resin as a carrier rather then the stardard in auto paint ,like intercoat or clear. Its really the only way to load up and bury a large amount of flake. The outer limits has a resin flake job on it as well, it would have kicked better but we chose to not dilute the kandy so much and go for the depth of kandy to get the color Frank wanted. I think Amigos CC had a purple car(side show?) with a resin job on it as well, but with the darker kandy such as purple you really kill the flake. Thats why its best for flake to use lighter colors(golds,orange,teal)  anyhow, good stuff maximus on your info, very cool. And will be great seeing the Vette back on the show scene again. Congrats on the buy, should be a fun build to do.......
> *


I thought the Outer Limits car was a resin. I have seen it in person a few years back, and I was thinking it was. 

Sal painted the purple Monte Carlo (Side Show) a number of years ago. I have seen that car in person, as well. Very nice!

I didn't buy the Vette...that was a guy in this topic from Rollerz Only in Texas. I was just admiring his purchase, and curious to hear what his plans are for the car. My friend Sal painted the Vette several years ago, so I had an intrest in the car.


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 4 2010, 10:40 AM~18485520
> *i decided it will stay " all wrapped up"
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 5 2010, 05:01 PM~18493098
> *I thought the Outer Limits car was a resin. I have seen it in person a few years back, and I was thinking it was.
> 
> Sal painted the purple Monte Carlo (Side Show) a number of years ago. I have seen that car in person, as well. Very nice!
> ...


I know you did not buy the vette,you have the orange 59 and had the green euro,John from SA has it now and know he will do great things with it. I just have always had interest in it as well, herd all about time and time again from my friend DJ when he was building it for James, good stuff. That purple monte is way nice, saw it in Vegas i think in 99 or so, paint looked great, just that dark purple really hides that resin job under the Kandy....


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

All this baller talk... i could only afford a "mini resin" on mine. :happysad:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 6 2010, 01:04 PM~18498881
> *All this baller talk... i could only afford a "mini resin" on mine.  :happysad:
> *


That's because you own a huge house and multiple Impalas cabron! :biggrin:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Sep 7 2010, 12:41 AM~18503646
> *That's because you own a huge house and multiple Impalas cabron! :biggrin:
> *


this is so true....


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG+Aug 28 2010, 07:39 AM~18426886-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


custom made accumulators


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 27 2010, 02:18 PM~18422145
> *welcome aboard detonator
> 
> official flake sponsor "all wrapped up"
> ...


Blam! The Flake will be in the mail tomorrow... 

All Wrapped up will soon be ReWrapped.. Bling Bling.. :biggrin: 

Come check out the FLAKE SALE page under Paint and Body.. 
Start from the last page and work your way back...


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 9 2010, 08:35 PM~18529453
> *:0
> *


soooooo...... what have you been up to? :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Oh, nothing special.











































:nicoderm:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

ill keep my eyes on this one for sure!!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Sep 9 2010, 08:37 PM~18529474-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:scrutinize:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:naughty:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Sep 10 2010, 08:25 AM~18533084
> *:scrutinize:
> *


whats wrong homie? lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 7 2010, 11:04 PM~18512562
> *Blam! The Flake will be in the mail tomorrow...
> 
> All Wrapped up will soon be ReWrapped.. Bling Bling.. :biggrin:
> ...


just got a big ass box of flake. thank you mark :biggrin:


----------



## 94stang (Oct 4, 2008)

Dam john!!!!! U breakin my heart


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 10 2010, 10:41 AM~18534005
> *whats wrong homie? lol
> *


* Nothing.....Just wondering what you got up your sleeve nikka! * :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## StreetDreamsCC (Jun 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 13 2010, 03:44 PM~18556309
> *just got a big ass box of flake. thank you mark :biggrin:
> *


Pics or it didn't happen.







J/K but let us see you know us lowriders love us some flake ! :wow:


----------



## SargeistExisting (Sep 2, 2009)

VERY happy about this project. :cheesy: Good luck!!!


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

so when you stand 3 feet from the car can you tell the differance between the two. i am no painter but i have seen the car in the last month and i am trying to figure out what is so special about this resin paint job


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by StreetDreamsCC_@Sep 14 2010, 01:31 PM~18566115
> *Pics or it didn't happen.
> J/K but let us see you know us lowriders love us some flake !  :wow:
> *


This is just a taste... I've got all the flake you need :0  
Flake sponser of the one and only "All Wrapped Up Corvette" :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Sep 14 2010, 09:01 PM~18570427
> *This is just a taste... I've got all the flake you need  :0
> Flake sponser of the one and only "All Wrapped Up Corvette"  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


that will do the hood :0


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 18 2010, 12:50 AM~18595647
> *
> 
> 
> ...


This is one of my favorite topics, what's up homie


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 18 2010, 05:24 AM~18597016
> *This is one of my favorite topics, what's up homie
> *


thankx,


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:0


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 18 2010, 05:24 AM~18597016
> *This is one of my favorite topics, what's up homie
> *


x2 i look everyday hoping for a update :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

im glad there is such a good interest in this ride. id like to see if anyone has any old pics or anything of this vette from back in the day :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Me too, I'm actually surprised at all the good vibes this car is getting, radicals usually don't get much love on layitlow. I guess this isn't the normal radical :0


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 18 2010, 10:01 PM~18600362
> *Me too, I'm actually surprised at all the good vibes this car is getting, radicals usually don't get much love on layitlow. I guess this isn't the normal radical :0
> *


i grew up looking at legends like this one. it brings back memory's for me of the days flipping thru the pages of lowrider when the magazine was sweet


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 18 2010, 07:27 PM~18600498
> *i grew up looking at legends like this one.  it brings back memory's for me of the days flipping thru the pages of  lowrider when the magazine  was sweet
> *


well said. me too, thats why when i saw it for sale i had to have it no matter what. thats what is motivating me to finish it quickly :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 18 2010, 09:27 PM~18600498
> *i grew up looking at legends like this one.  it brings back memory's for me of the days flipping thru the pages of  lowrider when the magazine  was sweet
> *


No doubt, I remember being a little snot nosed punk drooling over this ride when it first hit the pages of LRM some 10-14 years ago. Now I'm working on it. Pure awesome


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 18 2010, 08:23 PM~18600858
> *No doubt, I remember being a little snot nosed punk drooling over this ride when it first hit the pages of LRM some 10-14 years ago. Now I'm working on it. Pure awesome
> *


ooh, thats a bingo


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Amazing


----------



## SWITCH HITTA (Dec 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RML3864_@Sep 18 2010, 06:47 PM~18599678
> *x2 i look everyday hoping for a update :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

Nice ride, I remember when he decided to take it to Derrick.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Sep 21 2010, 06:54 AM~18620095
> *Nice ride, I remember when he decided to take it to Derrick.
> *


any pics? :biggrin:


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)

CANT WAIT TILL U BRING THIS OUT HOMIE


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 3RDCOASTRUCK_@Sep 21 2010, 01:29 PM~18623237
> *CANT WAIT TILL U BRING THIS OUT HOMIE
> *


you and me both


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 21 2010, 11:24 PM~18627442
> *you and me both
> *


 :wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 22 2010, 03:10 AM~18629712
> *:wave:
> *


whats up homie? ill get some more update hopefully next week. trying to finish up on some vegas projects. id rather be working on the vette :biggrin:


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

We need more pics! :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 18 2010, 05:37 PM~18599934
> *im glad there is such a good interest in this ride. id like to see if anyone has any old pics or anything of this vette from back in the day :biggrin:
> *


i couldnt find the roadster poaster of the car ... i had 3 of them..


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Sep 18 2010, 07:01 PM~18600362
> *Me too, I'm actually surprised at all the good vibes this car is getting, radicals usually don't get much love on layitlow. I guess this isn't the normal radical :0
> *


well atleast he aint naming the topic death of a legend like that idiot did with bruce b old bmw obsession.... goodluck on the re birth...


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTT....!


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
good luck on this project, if only all the older rides got a second chance


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 18 2010, 07:27 PM~18600498
> *i grew up looking at legends like this one.  it brings back memory's for me of the days flipping thru the pages of  lowrider when the magazine  was sweet
> *


 :biggrin: me to


----------



## MAD_ONE (Aug 6, 2007)

old pic i had of DJ bring in the vette....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Sep 27 2010, 08:09 AM~18671008
> *old pic i had of DJ bring in the vette....
> 
> 
> ...


Hey. It look like the picture I took in Chicago in 97-98 hey 
It might be. :biggrin:


----------



## Prez of the I (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 21 2010, 01:04 PM~18622945
> *any pics? :biggrin:
> *


Sure don't, sorry.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MAD_ONE_@Sep 27 2010, 06:09 AM~18671008
> *old pic i had of DJ bring in the vette....
> 
> 
> ...


thankx bro. looks like all business in that pic :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

I know u have more and I will try and post them.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

*Here is another one I took in Chicago show in 96 or 97 *


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

HERE is another one I took. This one is from Vegas


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean+Sep 28 2010, 06:54 AM~18680154-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

nice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

man i need to go by da shop!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drasticbean_@Sep 28 2010, 06:54 AM~18680154
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn :wow: its also amazing how much lighting changes how the car appears as well,always seeing another detail. cant wait to see its rebirth


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

bad ass pics :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:wave: HOMIE


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Sep 28 2010, 02:43 PM~18682634
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

paintjob compared side by side with wraped with envy,i know dj built both of them,were they both painted by sal??,they both look bad ass :biggrin:


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

:0


----------



## lowlowlow (Mar 23, 2010)

My favorite euro ever. People may say others were better, but the gotcha factor for me was who the fuck would do this to a Vette!?!?!? Looking forward to the rebuild.

What's the OG owner up to, still lowriding?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Sep 28 2010, 07:58 PM~18687116
> *paintjob compared side by side with wraped with envy,i know dj built both of them,were they both painted by sal??,they both look bad ass :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


:wow: :sprint: damn they both look hot


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:drama: :naughty: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowlowlow_@Sep 29 2010, 08:24 AM~18691470
> *My favorite euro ever.  People may say others were better, but the gotcha factor for me was who the fuck would do this to a Vette!?!?!?  Looking forward to the rebuild.
> 
> What's the OG owner up to, still lowriding?
> *


not sure, but i know what the new owner is doing :0 :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 29 2010, 12:58 PM~18693414
> *not sure, but i know what the new owner is doing :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Sep 28 2010, 08:58 PM~18687116
> *paintjob compared side by side with wraped with envy,i know dj built both of them,were they both painted by sal??,they both look bad ass :biggrin:
> 
> *


Benny Flores painted the truck, Sal helped.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by -JUICE--_@Sep 28 2010, 08:58 PM~18687116
> *paintjob compared side by side with wraped with envy,i know dj built both of them,were they both painted by sal??,they both look bad ass :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW THAT SAL PAINTED THE TRUCK AND I THINK HE DID THE VETTE TOO! I MEMBER SETTING THEM BOTH UP AT THE SHOWS ACROSS THE COUNTRY. ALOT OF POLISHING AND CLEANING ON THEM BOTH ALL THE TIME. IT WAS KOOL WORKING WITH THEM FOR TEN YEARS. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

any new updates?


----------



## 4DA702 (Feb 9, 2008)

I know you wanted to keep the original name, but how about "Still Wrapped Up"


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 4DA702_@Oct 2 2010, 03:53 PM~18719753
> *I know you wanted to keep the original name, but how about "Still Wrapped Up"
> *


thought of that too


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

> paintjob compared side by side with wraped with envy,i know dj built both of them,were they both painted by sal??,they both look bad ass :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 29 2010, 08:05 PM~18696805
> *Benny Flores painted the truck, Sal helped.
> *


  WRONG ..HOMIE...DAMA..DERRICKS MOM PAINTED THE VETTE... :biggrin: WELL ATLEAST THATA WHAT THEY HAD SAID.....DAMM LADY CANT EVEN PAINT HER TOE NAILS... :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: .. WELL I KNOW MY HOMIE JUAN HERE IN OCEANSIDE PAINTED AND MOLDED THE UNDERNEATH OF THE CAR....


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Oct 3 2010, 01:37 AM~18722467
> * WRONG ..HOMIE...DAMA..DERRICKS MOM PAINTED THE VETTE... :biggrin: WELL ATLEAST THATA WHAT THEY HAD SAID.....DAMM LADY CANT EVEN PAINT HER TOE NAILS... :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin: .. WELL I KNOW MY  HOMIE JUAN HERE IN OCEANSIDE PAINTED AND MOLDED THE UNDERNEATH OF THE CAR....
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Oct 3 2010, 01:37 AM~18722467
> * WRONG ..HOMIE...DAMA..DERRICKS MOM PAINTED THE VETTE... :biggrin: WELL ATLEAST THATA WHAT THEY HAD SAID.....DAMM LADY CANT EVEN PAINT HER TOE NAILS... :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin: .. WELL I KNOW MY  HOMIE JUAN HERE IN OCEANSIDE PAINTED AND MOLDED THE UNDERNEATH OF THE CAR....
> *


Hahahahahaaa, i almost forgot about that shit!!!


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Oct 3 2010, 10:19 AM~18723810
> *Hahahahahaaa, i almost forgot about that shit!!!
> *


DAMM THAT LADY THOUGHT SHE WAS THE SHIT TOO..AT ALL THE SHOWS......NOW SHE WORKS AT THE LOCAL MALL SELLING JEWELRY... :0 :wow:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

ttt


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Sep 29 2010, 10:05 PM~18696805
> *Benny Flores painted the truck, Sal helped.
> *


just talk to DJ yesterday benny painted the truck sal did not help on wrapt with envy at all......i have pics here on tha desk....


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

people are gonna trip when it comes back out


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Oct 7 2010, 04:20 AM~18758034
> *people are gonna trip when it comes back out
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Amahury760_@Oct 3 2010, 02:37 AM~18722467
> * WRONG ..HOMIE...DAMA..DERRICKS MOM PAINTED THE VETTE... :biggrin: WELL ATLEAST THATA WHAT THEY HAD SAID.....DAMM LADY CANT EVEN PAINT HER TOE NAILS... :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin: .. WELL I KNOW MY  HOMIE JUAN HERE IN OCEANSIDE PAINTED AND MOLDED THE UNDERNEATH OF THE CAR....
> *


when that was said they where meaning the car got painted at DJ's shop in oceanside....not that his mom painted the car....it was paint at the shop not sals shop.....and yes juan did paint the belly


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 7 2010, 06:55 PM~18763170
> *when that was said they where meaning the car got painted at DJ's shop in oceanside....not that his mom painted the car....it was paint at the shop not sals shop.....and yes juan did paint the belly
> *


Well I am best freinds with Sal and I call it like it is. Wrapped with Envy was painted by Bennie Flores. Sal helped out, as Sal was his body man for a number of years, before he was passed the torch by Bennie. Sal painted All Wrapped Up in Oceanside, but Juan did the body mods. The reality is....DJs mom came out in the Magazine claiming she painted All Wrapped Up, which was FAR FROM THE TRUTH. Again..I call it like I see it, and it is what it is!


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

And for the record I have meet Bennie Flores and hung out with him on multiple days, when he came to check out the first car that Sal ever did for me. Bennie even verified that Sal helped him patten out Wrapped With Envy. At the end of the day, Sal was BEGGED by DJ and his mother to FIX All Wrapped Up, as the rear end was chipped. Because she came out claiming she painted the car, Sal BLEW her off and told them to kick rocks. They got pissed at Sal because he told them he would not do work for them anymore, and that was the end of that relationship.


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Oct 7 2010, 11:55 PM~18764795
> *And for the record I have meet Bennie Flores and hung out with him on multiple days, when he came to check out the first car that Sal ever did for me. Bennie even verified that Sal helped him patten out Wrapped With Envy. At the end of the day, Sal was BEGGED by DJ and his mother to FIX All Wrapped Up, as the rear end was chipped. Because she came out claiming she painted the car, Sal BLEW her off and told them to kick rocks. They got pissed at Sal because he told them he would not do work for them anymore, and that was the end of that relationship.
> *


Yup.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Oct 8 2010, 12:45 AM~18764750
> *Well I am best freinds with Sal and I call it like it is. Wrapped with Envy was painted by Bennie Flores. Sal helped out, as Sal was his body man for a number of years, before he was passed the torch by Bennie. Sal painted All Wrapped Up in Oceanside, but Juan did the body mods. The reality is....DJs mom came out in the Magazine claiming she painted All Wrapped Up, which was FAR FROM THE TRUTH. Again..I call it like I see it, and it is what it is!
> *


DJ was standing next to me as i was typing that.......this dude has a few pics of the prosses of the truck being painted and sal was nowhere around....and wrapt up was painted by sal but sal didnt finish the job due to money issues (meaning he gave one price then added more) so he called in soumone els to finnish the job.......the car was painted at dj's shop not sal's.....so that why his mom said that THE SHOP PAINTED THE CAR cuz sal didnt finish the job....and thats from the source.....but if he wants later i'll let him give u guys the rundown on both rides.....and i'll try to get the pics also....not takin anyones side or sayin anyone is right or wrong.... just DJ'S words thru me


----------



## JasonJ (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 8 2010, 07:22 AM~18765473
> *DJ was standing next to me as i was typing that.......this dude has a few pics of the prosses of the truck being painted and sal was nowhere around....and  wrapt up was painted by sal but sal didnt finish the job due to money issues (meaning he gave one price then added more) so he called in soumone els to finnish the job.......the car was painted at dj's shop not sal's.....so that why his mom said that THE SHOP PAINTED THE CAR cuz sal didnt finish the job....and thats from the source.....but if he wants later i'll let him give u guys the rundown on both rides.....and i'll try to get the pics also....not takin anyones side or sayin anyone is right or wrong.... just DJ'S words thru me
> *


Well get DJ to stand next to you again so he can read this: DJ & his mom are FULL OF SHIT AND SOME LAME ASSES FOR TRYING TO TAKE CREDIT FOR ANOTHER MANS WORK! This many years later and they are still trying to keep the lie going, lmao. If we have to ill get the magazine and post it up where they told the magazine SHE painted the car.... not "painted at her shop", but SHE painted it, and if i remember right she even tries to go into detail so you know the mag didnt misquote it, lol.... pure comedy. :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: 

I met them back in 93 or 94 at the first Chicago LRM/Go-Lo show.... didnt talk to Derrick much he was too busy, but hung out with 2 younger guys that came out with him (might have been his younger brothers or cousins, not sure) who were cool as hell, real down to earth people.... but i remember when the Acura came out Derrick was walking around the show all day carrying a triangle shaped piece of the tailgate from the truck telling anybody who would listen that he is the owner of Wrapped with Envy and that he was going to redo it and everybody better watch out. I cant remember if it was the time they had the truck in Chicago or The Acura in Chicago or Indy... but his mom wouldnt leave people alone, talking about "im his mom, we have the best car here, did i mention im his mom"??? :uh:

Memories fade with time, but some are just too damn funny to forget. :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Oct 8 2010, 06:22 AM~18765473
> *DJ was standing next to me as i was typing that.......this dude has a few pics of the prosses of the truck being painted and sal was nowhere around....and  wrapt up was painted by sal but sal didnt finish the job due to money issues (meaning he gave one price then added more) so he called in soumone els to finnish the job.......the car was painted at dj's shop not sal's.....so that why his mom said that THE SHOP PAINTED THE CAR cuz sal didnt finish the job....and thats from the source.....but if he wants later i'll let him give u guys the rundown on both rides.....and i'll try to get the pics also....not takin anyones side or sayin anyone is right or wrong.... just DJ'S words thru me
> *


It's all old news at this point. I just thought I would comment on what I know, since Sals my bro. I respect DJ and his mother for what they did in lowriding, but I was very disappointed to read the article in the magazine years ago. I know Sal worked hard on that car in a short period of time. He was driving to Oceanside everyday, to try and get it finished up in time to break out. 
As far as Wrapped with Envy, that was all Bennie Flores, but I do know that Sal learned to do resin off that truck (not that he painted it) but Bennie taught him. At that time Sal was a body man and not really painting much. Eventually he was passed the torch, as Bennie got smart and moved away from lowriders to make more money.


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

:0


----------



## 81 cutdog (Sep 23, 2010)

good luck


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## Mr.Eriko (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

car should be renamed "haters and glory hogs"  :drama:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Oct 9 2010, 06:48 AM~18771620
> *car should be renamed "haters and glory hogs"    :drama:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 9 2010, 01:58 PM~18772592
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


X2.com/foshomayne


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 9 2010, 01:50 PM~18773049
> *X2.com/foshomayne
> *


  now wheres the more recent pics? :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 10 2010, 04:18 AM~18775607
> *  now wheres the more recent pics? :biggrin:
> *


Yeah, what this guy said :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 10 2010, 05:02 AM~18775773
> *Yeah, what this guy said  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: this dude :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Just read the whole topic and i have to say I'm astounded on how this car has been neglected.. I well definitely be following this build on a regular basis.. Major props for the rescue and resurrection of a one time legend in the game.

Tweedy


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 10 2010, 11:01 AM~18776086
> *:roflmao: this dude  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: im as anxious as the next guy, i think this car is cool and being that i grew up looking at in the pages of LRM is even cooler. seeing cars from back in the day when i was coming up before i had cars, brings me back to that state of mind....i wish more legends would come back out to play


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

sorry for the lack of updates latly. i just got back from vegas supershow, as i hade to take a break from the vette to finish up the new 2010 trike of the year. so im as ready as all of you are to see this vette bust back out. and it WILL be in vegas on full display next year :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 10 2010, 03:47 PM~18777977
> *:biggrin: im as anxious as the next guy, i think this car is cool and being that i grew up looking at in the pages of LRM is even cooler.  seeing cars from back in the day when i was coming up before i had cars, brings me back to that state of mind....i wish more legends would come back out to play
> *


you n me both bro  :biggrin: 

i remember gettin hooked to minitrucks first but thats because the first minitruck i seen candied n flaked with spokes went from smooth impressions car club to royal image here,i know the owner n he cool as hell,his truck long gone though,but i agree its the pages of lrm that kept my sights high on havin my own lowrider one day,and im currently workin on fixin up my caddy even more.


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 13 2010, 10:00 AM~18799288
> *sorry for the lack of updates latly. i just got back from vegas supershow, as i hade to take a break from the vette to finish up the new 2010 trike of the year. so im as ready as all of you are to see this vette bust back out. and it WILL be in vegas on full display next year :0
> *


 :0 CANT WAIT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

og abel originals
















300 lbs hoods








cleaned out the entire fuel system , replaced all 8 injectores and it still runs like a champ


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

im gonna remold the entire wheel wells


----------



## --JUICE-- (Jun 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 16 2010, 12:37 PM~18827168
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

dash will also be changed a little


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 16 2010, 01:55 PM~18827280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Uh-oh! You moved it into the spot in the shop where best of show winners are created hno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 16 2010, 06:31 PM~18829435
> *Uh-oh! You moved it into the spot in the shop where best of show winners are created hno:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 16 2010, 01:55 PM~18827280
> *
> 
> 
> ...


still waitin to see that frame under something nice and shiny


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Oct 17 2010, 04:53 PM~18835080
> *still waitin to see that frame under something nice and shiny
> *


it might be for sale


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 19 2010, 06:15 PM~18854780
> *it might be for sale
> *


 :0


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:drama: :wave: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 19 2010, 07:15 PM~18854780
> *it might be for sale
> *


Hell naw it better not be i been waiting like 2 yrs to see something on this damn frame. I don't care if its for like two minutes.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Oct 21 2010, 12:55 AM~18868015
> *Hell naw it better not be i been waiting like 2 yrs to see something on this damn frame. I don't care if its for like two minutes.
> *


then buy it and finish it :biggrin:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 21 2010, 06:56 AM~18868771
> *then buy it and finish it :biggrin:
> *


Ok how much?


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@Oct 7 2010, 10:45 PM~18764750
> *Well I am best freinds with Sal and I call it like it is. Wrapped with Envy was painted by Bennie Flores. Sal helped out, as Sal was his body man for a number of years, before he was passed the torch by Bennie. Sal painted All Wrapped Up in Oceanside, but Juan did the body mods. The reality is....DJs mom came out in the Magazine claiming she painted All Wrapped Up, which was FAR FROM THE TRUTH. Again..I call it like I see it, and it is what it is!
> *


WELL SAID..  I ACTUALY LIVE ABOUT A BLOCK AWAY FROM THE SHOP DJS DAD HAD.. BUT JUAN DID HIS PART OF THE WORK ON HIS LIL SHOP BEHIND SOME HOUSE.. .. ALSO FOR THE RECORD ROLLIN MALO FROM ROLLERZ ONLY WAS ALSO AT DJS DADS SHOP BEFORE IT GOT PAINTED ,,BUT NOT SHURE IF THEY DID THE WORK ON IT... :0


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

tttt


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:drama: :naughty:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

staying late tonight at the shop. gonna put in some work on the vette :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 27 2010, 01:00 PM~18923078
> *staying late tonight at the shop. gonna put in some work on the vette  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 make sure to get pics :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Oct 27 2010, 02:31 PM~18923651
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 make sure to get pics  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yes sir. now that it runs well. time to mock up audio video and dissasemble the rest of the car :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

I was gonna say let's take it for a cruise, but theres no room in there to pick up fat chicks


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Oct 27 2010, 06:52 PM~18925861
> *I was gonna say let's take it for a cruise, but theres no room in there to pick up fat chicks
> *


haha richie likes those kind. just tell him to pay attention this time :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

got the exhaust out and started to cut up the old dash to make room for some goodies. :0 pics in a bit


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## switches4life (Dec 29, 2004)

hmmm, much props for whoever painted this bad ass car, and BIG PROPS for the new owners and team that are bringing it back to the show circuit, CANT WAIT TO SEE IT


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

Yes sir.. I can't wait to see it either.. :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 27 2010, 07:14 PM~18926061
> *hmmm, much props for whoever painted this bad ass car, and BIG PROPS for the new owners and team that are bringing it back to the show circuit, CANT WAIT TO SEE IT
> *


i cant wait either :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Me three :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Oct 27 2010, 07:14 PM~18926061
> *hmmm, much props for whoever painted this bad ass car, and BIG PROPS for the new owners and team that are bringing it back to the show circuit, CANT WAIT TO SEE IT
> *



me four  was hopin someone would buy it n bring it back to life when i seen it on craigslist. 

definitely my favorite topic on layitlow


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppingcart_@Oct 28 2010, 09:04 AM~18930336
> *me four   was hopin someone would buy it n bring it back to life when i seen it on craigslist.
> 
> definitely my favorite topic on layitlow
> *


it is definatly on its way to life


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

the redesigned dash is all fabricated. out with the old and in with the new. pics tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 28 2010, 06:44 PM~18934870
> *the redesigned dash is all fabricated. out with the old and in with the new. pics tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Oct 28 2010, 07:34 PM~18935427
> *:drama:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hoppingcart_@Oct 29 2010, 02:04 AM~18930336
> *me four   was hopin someone would buy it n bring it back to life when i seen it on craigslist.
> 
> definitely my favorite topic on layitlow
> *


on craigslist... how much were they chasing?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Oct 29 2010, 12:34 AM~18937925
> *on craigslist... how much were they chasing?
> *


5 gs


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

sounds like a fraction of the gold costs alone... wow


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

woooowww radicals are the shit !!!!!! bra :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

are u going 4 the same rims , or are u thinkin on put some 13S on it ????


----------



## MICHOACANUNO (Oct 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 27 2010, 07:06 PM~18925999
> *
> 
> 
> ...



INDIANA JONES


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Oct 30 2010, 01:12 AM~18945619
> *are u going 4 the same rims , or are u thinkin on put some  13S  on it ????
> *


im not sure cuz there are only 3 of the og roasters left


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

What's up homie. Still watching


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Oct 30 2010, 11:29 AM~18947260
> *What's up homie. Still watching
> *


thats good cuz im still working :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.Brown (Jan 18, 2009)

If this car is going to be in Vegas next year, I better start making plans to be there! This is going to be one bad ass ride once it has been restored. uffin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Brown_@Oct 30 2010, 06:45 PM~18949242
> *If this car is going to be in Vegas next year, I better start making plans to be there! This is going to be one bad ass ride once it has been restored. uffin:
> *


well book your flight and hotel my friend. it will be done :0


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

ghost gonna get some artwork on this 1 done also? :biggrin:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laredo85_@Oct 30 2010, 10:26 PM~18950303
> *ghost gonna get some artwork on this 1 done also? :biggrin:
> *


and you know this maaaaaannnnnnnn. we already got plans for it :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 30 2010, 03:13 PM~18947470
> *thats good cuz im still working  :biggrin:
> *


 :h5: :h5:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Sunvisors new?


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 31 2010, 08:18 PM~18955595
> *
> 
> 
> ...




dammmm.... u gonna cover up the bowtie?? i never liked it .. jus tookaway from the car ...useless ...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

It wasn't totally useless, they had leads to jump the battery behind it :biggrin:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 31 2010, 12:10 AM~18950537
> *and you know this maaaaaannnnnnnn. we already got plans for it :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Oct 31 2010, 10:57 PM~18956668
> *dammmm.... u gonna cover up the bowtie?? i never liked it .. jus tookaway from the car ...useless ...
> 
> 
> *


yes sir. when i do the bodywork on the outside


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## 94stang (Oct 4, 2008)

must be nice!!!!


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 94stang_@Nov 1 2010, 02:12 PM~18959862
> *must be nice!!!!
> *


it will be when both are done :biggrin:


----------



## MR MIAMI (Oct 26, 2010)

can't wait to see it done :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

I think I'm done with the press for a while, Kyle ready to start making buttons yet? :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Nov 1 2010, 07:35 PM~18962448
> *I think I'm done with the press for a while, Kyle ready to start making buttons yet? :biggrin:
> *


yes sir. bring it thursday to the meeting :biggrin:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Oct 30 2010, 09:14 AM~18946989
> *im not sure cuz there are only 3 of the og roasters left
> *


go 4 13s or 14s and some 5.20s whitewalls on this :biggrin: and a led backlights on it


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:h5: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Nov 1 2010, 11:19 PM~18964542
> *go 4 13s or 14s and some 5.20s whitewalls on this  :biggrin:  and a led backlights on it
> *


i might just do that :biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

good topic :thumbsup:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Nov 4 2010, 10:24 PM~18989335
> *good topic  :thumbsup:
> *


 :drama:


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

will you have to replate everything or is some of the chrome and gold still good?
Keep up the good work!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Nov 6 2010, 07:15 PM~19003796
> *will you have to replate everything or is some of the chrome and gold still good?
> Keep up the good work!
> *


about 90% of the plating will be saved


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Nov 6 2010, 06:28 PM~19003416
> *:drama:
> *


X2


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

:0 :biggrin: :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin really good for progress. im thinkin i severely gta make it to vegas next year.. hmmm first time there to.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## Mr. Antiguo (May 12, 2004)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 12 2010, 11:54 AM~19052059
> *lookin really good for progress. im thinkin i severely gta make it to vegas next year.. hmmm first time there to.
> *


its a good time there


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

rear section of car all mocked up :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTMFT!! :drama: :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Nov 15 2010, 02:48 AM~19070626
> *TTMFT!!  :drama:  :h5:  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

:angry: where the pics!!















please :biggrin: 
:drama:


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Nov 2 2010, 12:19 AM~18964542
> *go 4 13s or 14s and some 5.20s whitewalls on this  :biggrin:  and a led backlights on it
> *


or some 18" dayton deep dish would look really good on it.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

some all gold 13x7 on some p-7s...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Nov 16 2010, 12:14 AM~19079973
> *some all gold 13x7 on some p-7s...
> 
> 
> *


13 s wont clear the rotors


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

:cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave: Whut it dew bRO! I can't wait to see it.


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

any updates bro !?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 12 2010, 07:23 PM~19055189
> *rear section of car all mocked up :0  :biggrin:
> *


ok bro wheres the updates? im dealin wit snow up here


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:drama: :h5:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 619lowrider_@Nov 22 2010, 12:29 AM~19130224
> *any updates bro !?
> *


after next weekend its on. been busy getting everyone projects ready for ther final show of the year


----------



## dp187 (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Nov 25 2010, 12:04 PM~19162309
> *after next weekend its on. been busy getting everyone projects ready for ther final show of the year
> *


 :cheesy: hell yeah cant wait


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

bump for updates


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

:drama: :naughty:


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

:drama:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 28 2010, 07:02 PM~19185064
> *bump for updates
> *


x2


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

is sal headed to texas after the tre finished? hno:


----------



## dp187 (May 1, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Dec 1 2010, 10:06 PM~19215612
> *is sal headed to texas after the tre finished? hno:
> *


no sir. i will paint this vette myself


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Nov 28 2010, 08:02 PM~19185064
> *bump for updates
> *


X3


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

making buttons for the interior sucks


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 7 2010, 08:51 PM~19267510
> *making buttons for the interior sucks
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 7 2010, 08:22 PM~19267835
> *:biggrin:
> *


did 300 tonight. my arm hurts :uh:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 7 2010, 09:26 PM~19267861
> *did 300 tonight. my arm hurts :uh:
> *


Only about 1,000 more to go :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

cant wait for update pics.......great thread :biggrin:


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

I still don't understand how you can let such a car get so bad after dropping all that money into it!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 805MAC1961_@Dec 7 2010, 11:30 PM~19269588
> *I still don't understand how you can let such a car get so bad after dropping all that money into it!
> *


me either. thats why i rescued it


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

still making buttons lol :biggrin:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 8 2010, 04:56 PM~19275012
> *still making buttons lol :biggrin:
> *


you know the rules :biggrin: weres the pics


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by livnlow713_@Dec 8 2010, 08:11 PM~19277989
> *you know the rules :biggrin: weres the pics
> *


haha ok tomorrow


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

goin to be a red shade now huh?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 10 2010, 08:32 AM~19291146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


They look excellent :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 88spokes_@Dec 10 2010, 11:55 AM~19293037
> *  goin to be a red shade now  huh?
> *


not really :0


----------



## cd blazin (Feb 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 10 2010, 08:32 AM~19291146
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i did a van with 1800, it sucked!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Dec 10 2010, 04:27 PM~19295258
> *i did a van with 1800, it sucked!
> *


i will have that many when done


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 31 2010, 06:10 PM~18455166
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wtf was the setup really only in there to push those minicoils in a box??


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 10 2010, 10:58 PM~19297165
> *wtf was the setup really only in there to push those minicoils in a box??
> *



if i jremember it was kind of like an accumalator there was no coil at the wheels just cylinders


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Dec 10 2010, 07:02 PM~19297188
> *if i jremember it was kind of like an accumalator there was no coil at the wheels just cylinders
> *


o that makes sense, kind of like those cantilever setups but nothing like that... :biggrin:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 10 2010, 03:23 PM~19294239
> *not really :0
> *



oh...o.k. :thumbsup: ...................................................................................... 
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

TTMFT! :biggrin:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

:drama: :drama: :drama:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78+Dec 10 2010, 07:58 PM~19297165-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


almost like the same set up bruce had in his bmw..obession..


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@Dec 17 2010, 06:45 AM~19350273
> *almost like the same set up bruce had in his bmw..obession..
> 
> 
> *


Yep


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

:rimshot: :drama:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:0


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)




----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

:drama: x2


----------



## BLVD Kreeper (Jan 11, 2007)

:0


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

:run: :run: :run: PICSSSS!!!!!................please :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn bro i vanish for a while n gain another caddy n you aint showin much progress,shop must be busy as hell


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 24 2010, 12:39 PM~19412013
> *damn bro i vanish for a while n gain another caddy n you aint showin much progress,shop must be busy as hell
> *


shop is always busy at end of the year. but 2011 is the year of the vette :biggrin:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 25 2010, 01:01 PM~19418476
> *shop is always busy at end of the year. but 2011 is the year of the vette :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

getting married friday then a week of honeymoon. as soon as i get back it time for the vette to get major progress. stay tuned :0 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 29 2010, 09:49 AM~19448456
> *getting married friday then a week of honeymoon. as soon as i get back it time for the vette to get major progress. stay tuned :0  :biggrin:
> *


WOOHOO! congrats on gettin married bro,enjoy if ya dont see me on here im either underneath or under the hood of a caddy. :biggrin: 

dont ask which one either i have 2 and both are eating my money up with work n i aint got to touch the fleetwood yet


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

congratulations on getting married! any other progress pics before you leave?
:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Dec 29 2010, 11:11 AM~19448968
> *congratulations on getting married! any other progress pics before you leave?
> :biggrin:
> *


not right now but will be plenty when i get back


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 30 2010, 12:21 AM~19456027
> *not right now but will be plenty when i get back
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 30 2010, 12:21 AM~19456027
> *not right now but will be plenty when i get back
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

damn this is nice, it was my favourite car when I started getting into lows.

I'd try to rescue it with as much of a look as back then as possible.

keep us updated, cant wait for more


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Very nice, I just read the whole topic. Great that you're saving it, '90's radicals are the shit :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 619lowrider (Jan 16, 2009)

to the top :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## desert_bek (Nov 7, 2005)

TTT any updates??


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

happy snaps? :tears:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jan 8 2011, 04:19 PM~19541831
> *happy snaps?  :tears:
> *


why the tears? lol


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 8 2011, 04:20 PM~19541836
> *why the tears? lol
> *


we miss the undates


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RML3864_@Jan 8 2011, 04:21 PM~19541840
> *we miss the undates
> *


i miss working on it. i just got back from my honeymoon, so its definatly corvette time now.


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 9 2011, 12:20 PM~19546698
> *i miss working on it. i just got back from my honeymoon, so its definatly corvette time now.
> *


Congrats homie, I just got married also a few months ago.  

Now get some updates!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Jan 9 2011, 11:25 AM~19547353
> *Congrats homie, I just got married also a few months ago.
> 
> Now get some updates!!!  :biggrin:
> *


well congrats back to you. i will have updates asap :cheesy:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 9 2011, 01:24 PM~19547763
> *well congrats back to you. i will have updates asap :cheesy:
> *


----------



## D-Town Duece (Jan 9, 2011)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: for the resurrection


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 9 2011, 09:20 AM~19546698
> *i miss working on it. i just got back from my honeymoon, so its definatly corvette time now.
> *


congrats on getting married :thumbsup:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME (Mar 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 9 2011, 10:20 AM~19546698
> *i miss working on it. i just got back from my honeymoon, so its definatly corvette time now.
> *


Congrats brother sorry we couldn't be there.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

congrats on gettin married,does she know youre married to the blvd?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 10 2011, 12:05 PM~19556266
> *congrats on gettin married,does she know youre married to the blvd?
> *


yep she is mrs. all wrapped up


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

heres how it sits today








new acumulators
















engine getting ready to come out


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 10 2011, 02:55 PM~19557516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: Congrats on wedding time to go back to work now!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 10 2011, 02:55 PM~19557516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It's almost show season again, cn't wait to see it, along with Detoxx. :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz (Mar 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 10 2011, 02:55 PM~19557516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

It's on like Donkey Kong :0


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

drive line and brace out
















rear end out


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 10 2011, 08:13 PM~19560775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 They sure did use a lot of flake. :thumbsup:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

some soap and water and that shit be like brand new


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jan 10 2011, 08:28 PM~19560999
> *some soap and water and that shit be like brand new
> *


haha i wish it was that easy


----------



## StreetDreamsCC (Jun 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 10 2011, 10:13 PM~19560775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I would have to throw some clear on it just to see it shine one last time, even if it was some rattle can just to see that flake bling again.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by StreetDreamsCC_@Jan 10 2011, 08:48 PM~19561287
> *I would have to throw some clear on it just to see it shine one last time, even if it was some rattle can just to see that flake bling again.
> *


it will bling again :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

i remember this feature car, cant believe the other owners let it go like that. good your saving it... :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 10 2011, 02:44 PM~19557410
> *yep she is mrs. all wrapped up
> *


saweet, congrats again,i told the now ex that i was married to the blvd she tried to say her or the blvd,eh i already found another :biggrin:

progress lookin hot,and if im thinkin right it gonna bling like it did on debut but even more :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 11 2011, 03:23 AM~19564068
> *saweet, congrats again,i told the now ex that i was married to the blvd she tried to say her or the blvd,eh i already found another  :biggrin:
> 
> progress lookin hot,and if im thinkin right it gonna bling like it did on debut but even more  :biggrin:
> *


i cant wait til it comes out. gonna be alot of good attention :biggrin:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 10 2011, 02:55 PM~19557516
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :0


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Dec 29 2010, 08:49 AM~19448456
> *getting married friday then a week of honeymoon. as soon as i get back it time for the vette to get major progress. stay tuned :0  :biggrin:
> *


Congrats John! Now get to work! :cheesy: jk..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

cut the pump stands down 2 inches


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 11 2011, 03:14 PM~19567951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like things are moving along quickly. :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 11 2011, 03:14 PM~19567951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

bottom needs some attention too


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 11 2011, 03:14 PM~19567951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


cant wait to see it done,


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 11 2011, 03:14 PM~19567951
> *
> 
> 
> ...


very nice


----------



## gonzalez (Jan 21, 2009)

cant wait till its out again good work so far


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

was looking thru some old 2000 and 2001 lowriders with small pics of this car. nice to see the work going back into it. good luck with the build.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Jan 12 2011, 07:59 PM~19579677
> *was looking thru some old 2000 and 2001 lowriders with small pics of this car. nice to see the work going back into it. good luck with the build.
> *


jan 2000 is the issue it was fetured in :biggrin:


----------



## BIGSPOOK (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 12 2011, 09:11 PM~19579781
> *jan 2000 is the issue it was fetured in :biggrin:
> *


i have that issue. i'll have to look for it this weekend.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 12 2011, 08:11 PM~19579781
> *jan 2000 is the issue it was fetured in :biggrin:
> *


came across a poster of this car rolled up in a old rod shop lately,asked if it was available n guy was like if you can tell me the name without reading that,i answered right n dude was like good you still cant have it.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

what a ass. thankx for trying. i got 5 on it if you get ti lol


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 13 2011, 06:22 AM~19583976
> *what a ass. thankx for trying. i got 5 on it  if you get ti lol
> *


if i get it im sending it down as a belated wedding gift


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 13 2011, 08:36 AM~19584527
> *if i get it im sending it down as a belated wedding gift
> *


oh oh that would be nice. i have it framed for sure :biggrin:


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

engine getting ready


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

still clean inside


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

:thumbsup: Good to see it has a good home now,How someone could let it go that bad :dunno:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, hot$tuff5964

almost your turn :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Somebody had some fun today :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 13 2011, 09:26 PM~19590872
> *SA ROLLERZ, hot$tuff5964
> 
> almost your turn :biggrin:
> *


hno:


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## KingDingALing (Jan 29, 2010)

i know you dont want to rush things but are you trying to have it done for this year?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by KingDingALing_@Jan 13 2011, 08:32 PM~19590954
> *i know you dont want to rush things but are you trying to have it done for this year?
> *


it will be done this year. look for it in vegas :0


----------



## coyote (Sep 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 13 2011, 09:24 PM~19591733
> *it will be done this year. look for it in vegas :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 13 2011, 10:24 PM~19591733
> *it will be done this year. look for it in vegas :0
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 13 2011, 02:12 PM~19587182
> *oh oh that would be nice. i have it framed for sure :biggrin:
> *


stopped by again today while runnin errands all the guy said was "you just wont give up on that poster will you" told him no its being rebuilt and im watching the progress and he looked completely lost,apparently he doesnt know about layitlow :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 14 2011, 02:38 AM~19593953
> *stopped by again today while runnin errands all the guy said was "you just wont give up on that poster will you" told him no its being rebuilt and im watching the progress and he looked completely lost,apparently he doesnt know about layitlow  :biggrin:
> *


i bet if you stop buy and bug him enough he will get pissed and give it to you haha.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 14 2011, 07:34 AM~19594504
> *i bet if you stop buy and bug him enough he will get pissed and give it to you  haha.
> *


thats what im thinkin but he has a shop dog that everyone swears does eat people,i usually stop at the corner store n grab like 7 corn dogs to keep him busy for a lil bit


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 13 2011, 08:00 PM~19590445
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i know a regal that would look nice in :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Jan 14 2011, 12:04 PM~19596548
> *i know a regal that would look nice in :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i know a caddy it would look great in to,but it looks a million times better in that vette if you ask me


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Jan 13 2011, 07:58 PM~19590408-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the rebuild is moving along nicely. Hope to see it soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 13 2011, 07:58 PM~19590408
> *
> 
> 
> ...


man your not playing around, this thang is going to be badder than before. :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RML3864_@Jan 15 2011, 09:06 AM~19604223
> *man your not playing around, this thang is going to be badder than before. :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

getting engine ready to paint and polish


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 15 2011, 07:33 PM~19607490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lokkin good bro. Can't wait 2 c it n person again


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 15 2011, 06:33 PM~19607490
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn now thats a clean block :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 16 2011, 10:45 AM~19611573
> *damn now thats a clean block :biggrin:
> *


the purple was flaking off and i dont want that to happen this time.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 16 2011, 11:12 AM~19611730
> *the purple was flaking off and i dont want that to happen this time.
> *


gonna make sure its sticks like it came that color? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 16 2011, 11:14 AM~19611743
> *gonna make sure its sticks like it came that color?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yes sir. gonna glue it on with sparkle efx flake. maybe some primer today :0


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

Keep it up Homie :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by charles85_@Jan 16 2011, 11:17 AM~19611758
> *Keep it up Homie  :thumbsup:
> *


doing a lil something everyday


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 16 2011, 11:21 AM~19611777
> *doing a lil something everyday
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 16 2011, 11:16 AM~19611750
> *yes sir. gonna glue it on with sparkle efx flake. maybe some primer today :0
> *


    now thats what im talkin bout :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

before








after


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 16 2011, 05:19 PM~19613677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :run: :run: :run: :drama: :wow:  
Keep it up bro I cant wait until its done


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

X2


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

x3


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice ! :cheesy:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 16 2011, 06:19 PM~19613677
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: lookn good bro


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Keep the progress coming! So cool to see such a "legendary" car back under the knife! :biggrin:


----------



## bigg_E (May 30, 2009)

:thumbsup: 

wish i had got a chance to check it out when i was down there last weekend  :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

gonna be building a model of this sucker when its done i wanna do a after version tho


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 17 2011, 12:46 PM~19620548
> *Keep the progress coming! So cool to see such a "legendary" car back under the knife!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Jan 17 2011, 12:46 PM~19620548
> *Keep the progress coming! So cool to see such a "legendary" car back under the knife!  :biggrin:
> *


well said


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 16 2011, 05:19 PM~19613677
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i thought we were going with the candy orange for MIZUNDERSTOO? j/k cat wait till you bust it out on them haters.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 19 2011, 10:22 PM~19644450
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Lookn good. Can't wait 2 c it again n the shows


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

TTT


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 19 2011, 09:22 PM~19644450
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i see you on,cmon wheres the progress pics at?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 20 2011, 09:09 PM~19654755
> *i see you on,cmon wheres the progress pics at?
> *


i can only do so much a day. i have to get customers rides done first and fit some family time in too
im getting ready to engrave the intake manifold, maybe tomorrow night


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 20 2011, 09:10 PM~19654775
> *i can only do so much a day. i have to get customers rides done first and fit some family time in too
> im  getting ready to engrave the intake manifold, maybe tomorrow night
> *


sweet  yeah i understand the customers come first as well as family :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)




----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 21 2011, 02:10 PM~19654775
> *i can only do so much a day. i have to get customers rides done first and fit some family time in too
> im  getting ready to engrave the intake manifold, maybe tomorrow night
> *


hes a newly wed. nuff said...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jan 21 2011, 02:20 AM~19657387
> *hes a newly wed. nuff said...
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 94stang (Oct 4, 2008)

bad ass bro....


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## 95rangeron14z (Jun 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 21 2011, 08:50 PM~19662729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice...


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

ttt


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 21 2011, 06:50 PM~19662729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 21 2011, 06:50 PM~19662729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


awwww shit :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

built this rack for it yesterday. bodywork on top then flip over to do the bottom :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:0


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

Damn! Its coming along quick! what extra mods or features are you adding to it?


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> [/quote
> Looks good


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> built this rack for it yesterday. bodywork on top then flip over to do the bottom :0
> :wow: going to be bad ass


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

Lookin good bro


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 24 2011, 09:44 PM~19687834
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Good choice :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

> > built this rack for it yesterday. bodywork on top then flip over to do the bottom :0
> > :wow: going to be bad ass
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 23 2011, 06:15 PM~19676748
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey now its all unwrapped :biggrin: lookin like steady progress :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Jan 24 2011, 10:21 PM~19689311
> *Good choice  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


goin smothie look lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 25 2011, 02:30 AM~19690828
> *hey now its all unwrapped  :biggrin: lookin like steady progress  :biggrin:
> *


yes sir. i cant wait till its done so i can wrap it up again


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 25 2011, 07:57 AM~19691558
> *yes sir. i cant wait till its done so i can wrap it up again
> *


hell yeah :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 25 2011, 02:39 PM~19694509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 25 2011, 02:39 PM~19694509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i hated those. you gonna work around the tailight too


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 25 2011, 06:35 PM~19696858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you aint no joke homie    everyday you have more pics....keep it up


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 25 2011, 07:35 PM~19696858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)

Althought i knew this was going to happen, im still gonne need a while to proces the fact this awesome paintjob was covered over with grey primer :wow:  :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jan 26 2011, 01:37 AM~19700640
> *Althought i knew this was going to happen, im still gonne need a while to proces the fact this awesome paintjob was covered over with grey primer  :wow:    :biggrin:
> *


dont worry itll come out even better :biggrin:


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

> > built this rack for it yesterday. bodywork on top then flip over to do the bottom :0
> > :wow: going to be bad ass
> 
> 
> Wow!!! I can't believe you just found that car setting somewhere. How much did you pick it up for? Can't wait to see what you do with it. Great project


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 26 2011, 07:39 AM~19694509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thank god... bow tie fugly


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hi_ryder_@Jan 26 2011, 04:47 AM~19700886
> *thank god... bow tie fugly
> *


x2


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Great updates!

:thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 25 2011, 09:35 PM~19696858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Always a goodtime in here


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

SA ROLLERZ,Jan 25 2011, 01:39 PM~19694509]


















:wow: :wow: :naughty: :h5:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 25 2011, 06:35 PM~19696858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: Just about done.


----------



## livnlow713 (Oct 6, 2007)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Jan 27 2011, 01:15 PM~19713826
> *:thumbsup: Just about done.
> *


haha i wish. still got the front end,pass side,and belly to attend too


----------



## phatcity214 (May 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 27 2011, 04:30 PM~19715505
> *haha i wish. still got the front end,pass side,and belly to attend too
> *


by the way your working on it it looks like you'll be done here soon! :cheesy:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatcity214_@Jan 27 2011, 05:41 PM~19715978
> *by the way your working on it it looks like you'll be done here soon!  :cheesy:
> *


hopefully done enough to bring it out april 3rd :0


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

killer progress. Cant wait to see it finished :thumbsup:


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 27 2011, 07:15 PM~19716802
> *hopefully done enough to bring it out april 3rd :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 27 2011, 08:15 PM~19716802
> *hopefully done enough to bring it out april 3rd :0
> *


:around:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

You should do a custom tail light on it Jon


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 27 2011, 11:18 PM~19718181
> *You should do a custom tail light on it Jon
> *


l.e.d's or something that ome isnt doing it.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by juangotti_@Jan 27 2011, 09:18 PM~19718181
> *You should do a custom tail light on it Jon
> *


in the works


----------



## Dirty Bird 88 (Mar 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 25 2011, 03:39 PM~19694509
> *
> 
> 
> ...


    You got it coming along good can't wait to see it finished


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

nice build up


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

so what color base you goin with john?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 28 2011, 08:59 PM~19726427
> *so what color base you goin with john?
> *


black


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 28 2011, 09:07 PM~19726502
> *black
> *


       very good base to start on :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

when youre done yu should call it "All Wrapped Up Again"


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

or too wrapped up


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Jan 28 2011, 11:38 PM~19727893
> *when youre done yu should call it "All Wrapped Up Again"
> *


it is gonn akeep its original name


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Cut N 3's, SA ROLLERZ
:wave:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cut N 3's_@Jan 29 2011, 08:57 AM~19729405
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Cut N 3's, SA ROLLERZ
> :wave:
> *


almost time for you to get married bRotha


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 29 2011, 09:17 AM~19729506
> *almost time for you to get married bRotha
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

how is it coming bRO? :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Jan 31 2011, 10:36 AM~19745344
> *how is it coming bRO? :biggrin:
> *


getting there. :biggrin:


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 31 2011, 07:20 PM~19749874
> *getting there.  :biggrin:
> *


lets see some pics :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

no more bowtie in the fender :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 1 2011, 06:32 PM~19759858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 1 2011, 07:32 PM~19759858
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:nicoderm:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 1 2011, 08:32 PM~19759858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


good i hated that part of the car anyways ......... keep it up homie ......cant wait to see it


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 1 2011, 06:32 PM~19759858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 1 2011, 07:32 PM~19759858
> *
> 
> 
> ...



u really puttn n alot of work


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

it might be late but my suggestion for the rims is some tasteful 20s-24's that make the spline cut rotors visible. nobody can see the attention to detail on the calipers or rotors with those spokes. This looks great, and can't wait to see it done.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Shouldn't matter when the car is on display with the wheels off


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

good point


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by caddyking_@Feb 1 2011, 11:58 PM~19764145
> *it might be late but my suggestion for the rims is some tasteful 20s-24's that make the spline cut rotors visible. nobody can see the attention to detail on the calipers or rotors with those spokes.  This looks great, and can't wait to see it done.
> *


the 18 inch spokes that were on ther before used to rub inner fenders. so im going with 17s


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 2 2011, 12:18 AM~19764284
> *Shouldn't matter when the car is on display with the wheels off
> *


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: hot$tuff5964, *bbaker78634*



:wave:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:biggrin: Looking good bROtha!


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 2 2011, 01:46 PM~19766879
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: hot$tuff5964, bbaker78634
> :wave:
> *


What's up bRO. I heard u were working on a little something. Any sneak peaks.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Feb 2 2011, 05:23 PM~19769690
> *What's up bRO.  I heard u were working on a little something. Any sneak peaks.
> *


its in your car :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Feb 2 2011, 06:23 PM~19769690
> *What's up bRO.  I heard u were working on a little something. Any sneak peaks.
> *


I'm always working on somethings :dunno: 



:biggrin: 


'Cept right now cause it's colder than a sumbitch :angry:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 2 2011, 05:55 PM~19770041
> *I'm always working on somethings :dunno:
> :biggrin:
> 'Cept right now cause it's colder than a sumbitch  :angry:
> *


i heard that. i went to the shop today and froze like a popsicle. didnt stay very long


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 2 2011, 09:10 PM~19771644
> *i heard that. i went to the shop today and froze like a popsicle. didnt stay very long
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 2 2011, 08:10 PM~19771644
> *i heard that. i went to the shop today and froze like a popsicle. didnt stay very long
> *


i done that a few times :biggrin: :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ, mrouija

we got a wego spy :biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE (Sep 9, 2005)




----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

Must be nice just to say screw it I'm going home. I had my busiest day of the year today I hope it snows so I won't have to go on tomorrow.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Feb 3 2011, 05:47 PM~19780308
> *Must be nice just to say screw it I'm going home. I had my busiest day of the year today I hope it snows so I won't have to go on tomorrow.
> *


its hard to be president and ceo of a company :biggrin:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 3 2011, 11:11 PM~19782405
> *its hard to be president and ceo of a company :biggrin:
> *


Now that is funny


----------



## mrouija (Jul 26, 2002)

Spy? Your 10 minutes away, I can just come by the shop and check it out...


> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 3 2011, 06:52 AM~19775706
> *SA ROLLERZ, mrouija
> 
> we got a wego spy :biggrin:
> *


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrouija_@Feb 3 2011, 09:21 PM~19782573
> *Spy?  Your 10 minutes away, I can just come by the shop and check it out...
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

great work


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Jan 25 2011, 06:35 PM~19696858
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

When are you planning to flip it over? I need to put everything back in there so I can mark where everything lines up before I bring it home.


----------



## low65 (Oct 7, 2007)

sup mr john? i see your making mad progrees on this vette,, cant wait to see it at the shows, keep up the good work.. i know everyting out of kandy shop is a winner :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

john you get any heat in your shop yet? if i was closer id park my seville in there n pop the hood with it runnin,thats a steady 200 deg heater :biggrin: gotta love a northstar for naturally runnin a bit warmer than normal


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 5 2011, 05:17 PM~19796651
> *When are you planning to flip it over? I need to put everything back in there so I can mark where everything lines up before I bring it home.
> *


probally 2 weeks


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 6 2011, 07:27 AM~19799888
> *probally 2 weeks
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HONCHO (Apr 2, 2010)

i got the 5th generation camaro and didnt even think it could be a low low..but after seeing this vette im inspired..i didnt even know there was a such thing as the euro class in shows..i gotta get familiar with the low riding history..never the less..nice project homie.."all wrapped up" has me turnt out..


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HONCHO_@Feb 6 2011, 04:56 PM~19803250
> *i got the 5th generation camaro and didnt even think it could be a low low..but after seeing this vette im inspired..i didnt even know there was a such thing as the euro class in shows..i gotta get familiar with the low riding history..never the less..nice project homie.."all wrapped up" has me turnt out..
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 6 2011, 06:08 PM~19803665
> *:biggrin:
> *


that vette kicked ass back in the day now its gonna come out just deadly :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 7 2011, 02:47 AM~19806735
> *that vette kicked ass back in the day now its gonna come out just deadly  :biggrin:
> *


i dunno know about all that. radicals dont do well against traditionals anymore.lrm took away most of the body mod points


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 7 2011, 06:58 AM~19807067
> *i dunno know about all that. radicals dont do well against traditionals anymore.lrm took away most of the body mod points
> *


still gonna be one bad vette to beat, you gonna be knocking down all the haters bRO with this one :0


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

BUMP for the Kandy Shop............ :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE_BEAST_MASTER_@Feb 9 2011, 04:47 AM~19825280
> *BUMP for the Kandy Shop............ :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 7 2011, 06:58 AM~19807067
> *i dunno know about all that. radicals dont do well against traditionals anymore.lrm took away most of the body mod points
> *


 :yessad: That is true.


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

BUMP cause I need more post counts............... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 7 2011, 06:58 AM~19807067
> *i dunno know about all that. radicals dont do well against traditionals anymore.lrm took away most of the body mod points
> *


i dont know bro,that could be the car that regardless takes em all by suprise n really stands tall against em all :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

ttcsmft


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 11 2011, 12:43 AM~19842488
> *i dont know bro,that could be the car that regardless takes em all by suprise n really stands tall against em all  :biggrin:
> *


im hoping so


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 11 2011, 06:55 AM~19843227
> *im hoping so
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

to the front


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 11 2011, 06:55 AM~19843227
> *im hoping so
> *


i have a good feelin it will


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 13 2011, 05:43 AM~19856761
> *i have a good feelin it will
> *


I have to agree


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

BUMP for the Kandy Shop........ :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 13 2011, 01:41 PM~19858796
> *I have to agree
> *


ttt for all wrapped up,i know john been busy with a customers ride,he REALLY gettin down on that truck thats in there,a+ work as always cant wait to see whats next in store for the vette :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DETONATER_@Feb 15 2011, 02:34 AM~19873683
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks foe the shirts homie :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

the interior is officially at hottstuff customz :0 :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 15 2011, 06:50 PM~19878913
> *the interior is officially at hottstuff customz :0  :0
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 15 2011, 07:50 PM~19878913
> *the interior is officially at hottstuff customz :0  :0
> *


Lets light this candle!  :guns:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 15 2011, 07:46 PM~19879362
> *Lets light this candle!  :guns:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 15 2011, 07:20 PM~19879137
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 the recessed tailight is much better


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 15 2011, 10:56 PM~19880798
> *:0  the recessed tailight is much better
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Esoteric_@Feb 15 2011, 09:56 PM~19880798
> *:0  the recessed tailight is much better
> *


thats the way it has always been :0


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 16 2011, 08:00 AM~19882490
> *thats the way it has always been :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 16 2011, 07:00 AM~19882490
> *thats the way it has always been :0
> *


lies


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:naughty:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

awww shit here we go :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 16 2011, 11:53 PM~19890339
> *awww shit here we go :biggrin:
> *


vengence strikes again! He is in every topic!


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

:boink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2011)

Great TOPIC :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 14 2011, 01:43 PM~19867741
> *:0
> *


got a box of goodies in the mail today :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

hno:


----------



## HVY-CHY 79 (May 11, 2009)

man dude i always loved this car...iv been keepin up wit the build...but since there is hardly any progress pics i take a peek from time 2 time...but i dnt feel like readin 33 pages 2 get da answer i want...basicaly wut r u goin 2 do 2 it...wheels color interior ???...its ur car dude but i think a nice bright red wit a all tan leather iterior...n some nice crome wheels would b nice...basicaly a lambo or farrari look...but its ur ride not mine ...im sure u posted ur plans 4 it ...but i missed it so figured id ask instead of readin all night 2 find out...


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HVY-CHY 79_@Feb 18 2011, 08:50 PM~19905989
> *man dude i always loved this car...iv been keepin up wit the build...but since there is hardly any progress pics i take a peek from time 2 time...but i dnt feel like readin 33 pages 2 get da answer i want...basicaly wut r u goin 2 do 2 it...wheels color interior ???...its ur car dude but i think a nice bright red wit a all tan leather iterior...n some nice crome wheels would b nice...basicaly a lambo or farrari look...but its ur ride not mine ...im sure u posted ur plans 4 it ...but i missed it so figured id ask instead of readin all night 2 find out...
> *


red and gold paint
custom radical interior
chrome and gold parts
and alot of surprises to come


----------



## HVY-CHY 79 (May 11, 2009)

kinda how it wus jus a lil differant...??? kool do ur thing dude


----------



## 83kaddy (Jun 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 18 2011, 09:52 PM~19906009
> *red and gold paint
> custom radical interior
> chrome and gold parts
> ...


 :naughty:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 83kaddy, FPEREZII
:wave:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 18 2011, 08:52 PM~19906009
> *red and gold paint
> custom radical interior
> chrome and gold parts
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HVY-CHY 79_@Feb 18 2011, 09:20 PM~19906326
> *kinda how it wus jus a lil differant...??? kool do ur thing dude
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

its gonna blow peoples minds when it comes out,from the work ive seen from john so far be ready to chisel your jaw out the ground when you see it in person all ima say is this you see so far be ready for the words HOLY SHIT to either cross your mind or fly right out of your mouth :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Feb 18 2011, 10:30 PM~19906864
> *its gonna blow peoples minds when it comes out,from the work ive seen from john so far be ready to chisel your jaw out the ground when you see it in person all ima say is this you see so far be ready for the words HOLY SHIT to either cross your mind or fly right out of your mouth :biggrin:
> *


haha thankx homie


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 18 2011, 07:52 PM~19906009
> *red and gold paint
> custom radical interior
> chrome and gold parts
> ...


:h5: :drama: :naughty: :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 18 2011, 11:35 PM~19907451
> *haha  thankx homie
> *


u bet


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :rimshot:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

I think homeboy Vengeance is more excited than the owner :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 19 2011, 04:21 PM~19911139
> *I think homeboy Vengeance is more excited than the owner :biggrin:
> *


um i doubt it. im ready to have it out :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FPEREZII_@Feb 18 2011, 09:22 PM~19906347
> *:0  :biggrin: :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 19 2011, 06:05 PM~19911337
> *um i doubt it. im ready to have it out :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 19 2011, 05:05 PM~19911337
> *um i doubt it. im ready to have it out :biggrin:
> *


that vette is what caught my attention when it came to gold plating,and besides i cant even work on my cars right now so im watchin these builds n thats like my lil fix each day to keep me motivated to go bigger n better


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

progress pics coming this week.back on it soon


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 20 2011, 08:51 PM~19919467
> *progress pics coming this week.back on it soon
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Coupe`s and Z's (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Coupe`s and Z's (Sep 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 18 2010, 08:46 PM~18349213
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Espanola Rollerz (Feb 3, 2011)

SOME PAST PICS RFFR


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

TTT


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Espanola Rollerz_@Feb 21 2011, 07:41 AM~19922134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Espanola Rollerz_@Feb 21 2011, 07:41 AM~19922134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


memories :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Espanola Rollerz_@Feb 21 2011, 08:41 AM~19922134
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That flake looks sick as fuck in this pick :nicoderm:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

Looking good man, keep it up!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 22 2011, 06:37 PM~19935253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Calm down :wow:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Feb 22 2011, 07:36 PM~19936370
> *Calm down  :wow:
> *


you no likey? :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Hell yeah, that shit looks bad :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Espanola Rollerz_@Feb 21 2011, 07:41 AM~19922134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


love these pics


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 22 2011, 07:37 PM~19935253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Those look bad ass can't wait to come check it out.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 22 2011, 05:37 PM~19935253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


holy shit john you aint fuckin around homie :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 22 2011, 05:37 PM~19935253
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ+Feb 22 2011, 05:37 PM~19935253-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 90towncar (Jun 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 22 2011, 06:39 PM~19935270
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:wow: :wow: :wow: 

think Im in luv  Like what your doing so far.... :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

piece by piece :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 24 2011, 07:41 PM~19953921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :boink: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 24 2011, 07:41 PM~19953921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 you tryin to destroy them haters huh bROtha? :0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Feb 25 2011, 02:44 AM~19956973
> *:0 you tryin to destroy them haters huh bROtha? :0
> *


gota do a legend big :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 24 2011, 07:41 PM~19953921
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait to see it bRO!


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 25 2011, 06:05 AM~19957310
> *gota do a legend big :biggrin:
> *


who is doing all the engraving?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Feb 25 2011, 11:16 PM~19963823
> *who is doing all the engraving?
> *


 :biggrin: me the new guy from funky stylez engraving :0


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 26 2011, 07:58 AM~19965029
> *:biggrin:  me  the new guy from funky stylez engraving :0
> *



I saw the engine yesterday...nice work John.......... :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Feb 25 2011, 07:05 AM~19957310
> *gota do a legend big :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

*Looking good John!*


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

:0


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

got more bodywork done on the dash last night. pics soon


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 2 2011, 07:22 AM~19996083
> *got more bodywork done on the dash last night. pics soon
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 come on with the pics :biggrin:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 2 2011, 07:22 AM~19996083
> *got more bodywork done on the dash last night. pics soon
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

That thing you asked me about is 4.5 inches.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

No **** :ugh: :sprint:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 3 2011, 08:14 PM~20010477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ke miras (May 7, 2005)

That's puro ****. :twak:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 3 2011, 08:43 PM~20010796
> *No **** :ugh:  :sprint:
> *


lmfao sure it aint :biggrin: :biggrin: :roflmao: jk homie


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 3 2011, 09:42 PM~20010784
> *That thing you asked me about is 4.5 inches.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: .....talk about setting yourself up.......... :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 3 2011, 08:42 PM~20010784
> *That thing you asked me about is 4.5 inches.
> *


console area measurment :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 3 2011, 08:14 PM~20010477
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WOW :0 I JUST FOUND THIS PAGE  AN I HAD 2 LOOK THRU ALL 35 PAGES :0 LOOOOOKING GOOOOD


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE_BEAST_MASTER_@Mar 4 2011, 06:40 AM~20013110
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: .....talk about setting yourself up.......... :biggrin:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 4 2011, 10:12 PM~20018863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~MASTERPIECE~ (Jun 22, 2008)

B E A U TIFUL work bRO.. 

:biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by newstyle_64_@Mar 4 2011, 09:16 AM~20013899
> *WOW  :0 I JUST FOUND THIS PAGE   AN I HAD 2 LOOK THRU ALL 35 PAGES  :0 LOOOOOKING GOOOOD
> *


thank you. means alot coming from a hard hitter :biggrin:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 5 2011, 12:12 AM~20018863
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

time for the other side :0


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## INFAMOUS ONE (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 5 2011, 07:26 PM~20024089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Where's mine at??LOL


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INFAMOUS ONE_@Mar 5 2011, 08:11 PM~20024358
> *Where's mine at??LOL
> *


weekends are my projects time. your is in progress :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

valve cover #2


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 5 2011, 07:26 PM~20024089
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Coming togeather very well John. :thumbsup:


----------



## INFAMOUS ONE (Jul 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 5 2011, 08:50 PM~20024657
> *weekends are my projects time. your is in progress :biggrin:
> *


I know i'm kidding


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by INFAMOUS ONE_@Mar 6 2011, 07:17 AM~20026463
> *I know i'm kidding
> *


ill get you pics this week :0


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> time for the other side :0
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

You get that shiny, highly reflective gold stuff yet? :x: 

Pm me some pics when you do :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn john lookin good keep it up


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 6 2011, 11:56 AM~20027686
> *You get that shiny, highly reflective gold stuff yet? :x:
> 
> Pm me some pics when you do :biggrin:
> *


maybe tomorrow :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

hno:


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm on it the shiny is coming soon


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

:biggrin: here we go


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634+Mar 6 2011, 08:42 PM~20030511-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No! You can't see :angry: :biggrin: 

Nah I dunno, that's up to John, I think it's super top secret classified shit though :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 6 2011, 08:06 PM~20030770
> *:h5:
> No! You can't see  :angry:  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


then he can send me sneak pics via pm :biggrin: 

i dont share when i told not to,except with myself :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Mar 6 2011, 07:42 PM~20030511
> *I'm on it the shiny is coming soon
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Mar 7 2011, 05:42 AM~20030511
> *I'm on it the shiny is coming soon
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 6 2011, 07:08 AM~20024778
> *
> 
> 
> ...


goddamn....i know one thing.....once all the projects in work at the Kandyshop are done and out.....we gonna be shuttin shit down...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 7 2011, 12:40 PM~20035559
> *goddamn....i know one thing.....once all the projects in work at the Kandyshop are done and out.....we gonna be shuttin shit down...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


haha. i dream of this happening :biggrin:


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 7 2011, 03:23 PM~20036297
> *haha. i dream of this happening :biggrin:
> *



me too............... :biggrin:


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

:0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 8 2011, 12:23 AM~20036297
> *haha. i dream of this happening :biggrin:
> *


dreams DO come true my bROther.....all in due time


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Mar 7 2011, 02:39 PM~20035544
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


What's up bRO how u doing.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Mar 8 2011, 06:26 PM~20041295
> *What's up bRO how u doing.
> *


just tryin to make it big dawg.....hows the ride coming? I cant wait to get my ass back to get my ride on the road.....


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

Cars coming along good hopefully it will be ready by the lowrider show. I will send u some pics. I know a guy who has a really nice 63 we could have it ready when u come home.......


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Mar 9 2011, 09:12 AM~20049951
> *Cars coming along good hopefully it will be ready by the lowrider show. I will send u some pics. I know a guy who has a really nice 63 we could have it ready when u come home.......
> *


nicer then mine?


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Mar 3 2011, 11:42 PM~20010784
> *That thing you asked me about is 4.5 inches.
> *


god must of hated you


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

please dont turn this topic into offtopic.


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 10 2011, 08:44 AM~20057730
> *please dont turn this topic into offtopic.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hnicustoms (Apr 4, 2007)

sick ........cant wait to see when it's done


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2011)

What is your next step??


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rey De Oro_@Mar 10 2011, 04:19 PM~20061390
> *What is your next step??
> *


its in bodywork now then paint. interior is getting done now also. thats gonna be a big surprise in its own :0


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Oh yeah!! :boink:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 10 2011, 06:38 PM~20062358
> *its in bodywork now then paint. interior is getting done now also. thats gonna be a big surprise in its own :0
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

here are some progress pictures of it brother!! hope you like what i have done after we talked on the phone thursday :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 11 2011, 12:59 AM~20065493
> *here are some progress pictures of it brother!! hope you like what i have done after we talked on the phone thursday  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


holy crap. you aint fuckin around. looks awesome :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 11 2011, 02:59 AM~20065493
> *here are some progress pictures of it brother!! hope you like what i have done after we talked on the phone thursday  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Who's is gonna be finished first?!?! :biggrin: 

BOTH are lookin great! Keep up the good progress! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Mar 11 2011, 07:35 AM~20066376
> *Who's is gonna be finished first?!?!  :biggrin:
> 
> BOTH are lookin great!  Keep up the good progress!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hes doing the before version first. im hoping im done first lol, but hes moving fast


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 11 2011, 08:39 AM~20066393
> *hes doing the before version first. im hoping im done first lol, but hes moving fast
> *


IT'S WHAT I DO BROTHER!! IT'S MY PASSION AND IT'S AN ART FORM


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 11 2011, 07:39 AM~20066393
> *hes doing the before version first. im hoping im done first lol, but hes moving fast
> *


better catch up bro :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 10 2011, 06:38 PM~20062358
> *its in bodywork now then paint. interior is getting done now also. thats gonna be a big surprise in its own :0
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

both looking good


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

looks good bROtha :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 11 2011, 05:59 PM~20065493
> *here are some progress pictures of it brother!! hope you like what i have done after we talked on the phone thursday  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 FUCKIN TITS! :wow: :boink:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

how goes it john? customers keepin you busy?


----------



## bbaker78634 (Feb 25, 2008)

That model is bad ass. I can't wait to see it done too. Keep posting pics of the model.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Mar 13 2011, 06:54 PM~20083329
> *That model is bad ass. I can't wait to see it done too. Keep posting pics of the model.
> *


look in model carstheres a build topic for it :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 13 2011, 08:50 PM~20083832
> *look in model carstheres a build topic for it :biggrin:
> *


let me know when you get me those pictures of the under carrage and i can get it finished for you. just need another kit or the windows and some misc. parts but it's looking more like the OG Car it once was :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 14 2011, 01:00 AM~20086202
> *let me know when you get me those pictures of the under carrage and i can get it finished  for you. just need another kit or the windows and some misc. parts but it's looking more like the OG Car it once was  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 14 2011, 01:00 AM~20086202
> *let me know when you get me those pictures of the under carrage and i can get it finished  for you. just need another kit or the windows and some misc. parts but it's looking more like the OG Car it once was  :biggrin:
> *


parts car kit is on its way already.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 14 2011, 07:03 AM~20086660
> *parts car kit is on its way already.
> *


DDDDDDDDDAAAMMMMMMMMM!!!!!! THATS GREAT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 10 2011, 07:38 PM~20062358
> *its in bodywork now then paint. interior is getting done now also. thats gonna be a big surprise in its own :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

just got new rims today. vogues on the way :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 17 2011, 10:13 PM~20118148
> *just got new rims today. vogues on the way :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 DDDDDDDDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!!! :0


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2011)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 17 2011, 09:13 PM~20118148
> *just got new rims today. vogues on the way :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: :wow:


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 17 2011, 11:13 PM~20118148
> *just got new rims today. vogues on the way :0  :biggrin:
> *


troy got the model RollerZ Only plaque for sell at the RollerZ store bRO :biggrin: would look good


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Mar 19 2011, 08:30 AM~20127750
> *troy got the model RollerZ Only plaque for sell at the RollerZ store bRO :biggrin: would look good
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY (Apr 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 13 2011, 07:50 PM~20083832
> *look in model carstheres a build topic for it :biggrin:
> *


hahahaha somebody dnt want his topic whored up anyway badass vette though ur doin a badass job


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

> > time for the other side :0
> >
> >
> >
> > ...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ttt anythin new john?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

just got back from camping with the family. time to get back on the grind tomorrow


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 20 2011, 12:06 PM~20134880
> *just got back from camping with the family. time to get back on the grind tomorrow
> *


sounds fun bro :biggrin:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

:drama: Anything new homie


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RML3864_@Mar 26 2011, 09:58 AM~20184783
> *:drama: Anything new homie
> *


x63 or x87 :biggrin:


----------



## curbserver78 (Nov 19, 2002)

thank god u got ur hands on this---i was worried it was gone forever when i seen that craigslist ad. :biggrin: :drama:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

how goes the build up john?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Mar 26 2011, 10:42 AM~20185574
> *how goes the build up john?
> *


im goinna finish up a few customers rides before i get this one done.


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 26 2011, 11:07 PM~20189935
> *im goinna finish up a few customers rides before i get this one done.
> *



Thank you John............. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 26 2011, 10:07 PM~20189935
> *im goinna finish up a few customers rides before i get this one done.
> *


i hear that,i might have to call for some tech advice here n there if i know yall open,lol time difference :biggrin: 

try n get this paint job buffed out pretty good so i can have it shinin


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

new tires and rims are here :0


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 29 2011, 08:50 PM~20213158
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 29 2011, 07:50 PM~20213158
> *
> 
> 
> ...



HEY...try those on my truck so I can see what it will look like with spokes ... :roflmao:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Holy moly! :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE_BEAST_MASTER_@Mar 29 2011, 07:59 PM~20213772
> *HEY...try those on my truck so I can see what it will look like with spokes ... :roflmao:
> *


what size are those? :biggrin:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 29 2011, 08:50 PM~20213158
> *
> 
> 
> ...




WOW!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 29 2011, 07:50 PM~20213158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


VERY SWEET!! :biggrin:


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 30 2011, 11:50 AM~20213158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those vogues are classy as fuck....


----------



## Esoteric (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Mar 29 2011, 06:50 PM~20213158
> *
> 
> 
> ...


so whats what they look like someone was asking me about making them some the otherday


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

Whatz Crack'n Guy's!! My Brother Eddie and I hit the Hobby Chop Today and got what was needed to finish the Mods of the Vette


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

BUMP for the Kandy Shop................. :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

> new tires and rims are here :0
> :wow: :wow:
> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

Lookin good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ttt


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 14 2011, 10:30 AM~20337712
> *ttt
> *


Anythin new to share john?


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 214monte (Jun 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 14 2011, 11:11 AM~20338018
> *Anythin new to share john?
> *



x2 :cheesy:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214monte_@Apr 14 2011, 09:50 PM~20342893
> *x2 :cheesy:
> *


i think he just busy with customer cars,those come first before the toys as any good shop will do :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 15 2011, 12:44 AM~20343923
> *i think he just busy with customer cars,those come first before the toys as any good shop will do :biggrin:
> *


vette will be done when beastmasters 57 chevy truck is done.
interior is being finished by hotstuff
chrome is at chrome shop.
ill do my part last :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 15 2011, 06:46 AM~20344508
> *vette will be done when beastmasters 57 chevy truck is done.
> interior is being finished by hotstuff
> chrome is at chrome shop.
> ...


So was I right? :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 15 2011, 09:19 AM~20345170
> *So was I right? :biggrin:
> *


yepers


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@Mar 30 2011, 03:30 PM~20219592
> *Whatz Crack'n Guy's!! My Brother Eddie and I hit the Hobby Chop Today and got what was needed to finish the Mods of the Vette
> 
> 
> ...


how is this coming along?


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@Apr 15 2011, 11:46 AM~20345322
> *how is this coming along?
> *


I'm interested as well...


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: its coming out sweet! I will have more pictures soon. I am cutting alot of the under carrage out to make it smooth like the real car, i still need the new window so i can make a frame for it and make it tilt upwards with the doors. Still need to cut and fab up the center console and cut out were the the stereo will go. I should have it done by the end of the month of the first week of may.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 15 2011, 09:40 AM~20345288
> *yepers
> *


:run: :biggrin: saweet for once im finally right? yay me! 


i know the truck is comin out sick and nearly rollin out cant wait to see a finished pic of it with the vette near it that gonna be a badass pic  :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Apr 20 2011, 08:36 PM~20385167
> *:run:  :biggrin:  saweet for once im finally right? yay me!
> i know the truck is comin out sick and nearly rollin out cant wait to see a finished pic of it with the vette near it that gonna be a badass pic  :thumbsup:
> *


yupyup!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

*TTMFT!*


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

picked up a few parts from chrome shop today :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

Almost done with the front nose of the vette :biggrin: still need to box the bottom of the nose and cover it to the chin guard and sand it smooth  I am boxing in the front vent and then going to round it out for the grill and next will be the ground fx to the side front and rear


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

looking awesome


----------



## SPOOK82 (Dec 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 21 2011, 08:16 PM~20392676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :fool2:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 21 2011, 08:16 PM~20392676
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## nueve5 (May 14, 2009)

are you getting the chrome and engraving in San Antonio


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@Apr 23 2011, 09:46 AM~20402279
> *are you getting the chrome and engraving in San Antonio
> *


yes


----------



## nueve5 (May 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 23 2011, 02:25 PM~20403528
> *yes
> *


whats the name of the shop


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nueve5_@Apr 23 2011, 02:40 PM~20403582
> *whats the name of the shop
> *


kandy shop customz 210 440 5463


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 23 2011, 06:21 PM~20403990
> *kandy shop customz 210 440 5463
> *


:thumbsup:

One stop shop for all your needs, considering hotstuff takes care of the upholstery


----------



## THE_BEAST_MASTER (Dec 11, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 23 2011, 05:21 PM~20403990
> *kandy shop customz 210 440 5463
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: ......Damn John..... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 24 2011, 02:21 AM~20403990
> *kandy shop customz 210 440 5463
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ..........AND NOW YA KNOW!!!!!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Apr 23 2011, 04:21 PM~20403990
> *kandy shop customz 210 440 5463
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cana588 (Dec 21, 2009)

All looking good John!! :thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

SA ROLLERZ,Apr 21 2011, 07:16 PM~20392676]

















picked up a few parts from chrome shop today :0
[/quote]


Looking good John.. Whats good? :update: :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

back on the vette as soon as i finish a customers truck :0


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 3 2011, 08:08 AM~20473738
> *back on the vette as soon as i finish a customers truck :0
> *


its about time :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@May 3 2011, 07:23 AM~20474000
> *its about time :biggrin:
> *


its time :biggrin:


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 6 2011, 07:43 AM~20496097
> *its time :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin: dont forget the pics :biggrin:


----------



## caddyking (Apr 4, 2004)

:drama:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 6 2011, 12:09 PM~20497871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: sharp


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 6 2011, 02:09 PM~20497871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damn this S**T looks good


----------



## KrAzY KrAkR (Nov 4, 2010)

TTT...LOOKING GOOD BRO..Alot of progress done... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

RollerZ EPT Chapter


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:0


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 6 2011, 01:09 PM~20497871
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Looking Really Good Brother! My grandfather passed away on 5 de Mayo so i'll be back on it in a few days carnal.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 6 2011, 03:28 PM~20498953
> *Looking Really Good Brother! My grandfather passed away on 5 de Mayo so i'll be back on it in a few days carnal.
> *


im sorry to hear that bro. fam first


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks brother!! last night was the viewing for my grandfather and it has been a bit hard for all of us. i will finish the vette so we car have it ready before the show! he seen what i was building and i know he would want to see it finished soon!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 10 2011, 01:59 AM~20520336
> *Thanks brother!! last night was the viewing for my grandfather and it has been a bit hard for all of us. i will finish the vette so we car have it ready before the show! he seen what i was building and i know he would want to see it finished soon!
> *


dont worry the vette aint nothing compared to a human life. take your time brotha


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 10 2011, 07:03 AM~20520704
> *dont worry the vette aint nothing compared to a human life. take your time brotha
> *


 THANKKS BROTHER!! IT'S BACK ON MY CHOPPING BLOCK ALREADY!! I'LL POST THE PICTURES SOON


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 11 2011, 10:19 PM~20534962
> *THANKKS BROTHER!! IT'S BACK ON MY CHOPPING BLOCK ALREADY!! I'LL POST THE PICTURES SOON
> *


 :wow:  my condolences


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

Gracias!! they have leads on these fuckers so it's all a matter of time before thay catch them.  another Elderly man lost his life to the same guys! they knock in the door and then they attack them with a metal pipe and hit them in the head. my grandfather is one of thier victims. Pay Back is coming to them


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 12 2011, 03:52 AM~20535784
> *Gracias!! they have leads on these fuckers so it's all a matter of time before thay catch them.   another Elderly man lost his life to the same guys! they knock in the door and then they attack them with a metal pipe and hit them in the head. my grandfather is one of thier victims. Pay Back is coming to them
> *


Damn, there's some sorry ass lowlife people on this planet. Sorry for your loss man.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 12 2011, 01:52 AM~20535784
> *Gracias!! they have leads on these fuckers so it's all a matter of time before thay catch them.   another Elderly man lost his life to the same guys! they knock in the door and then they attack them with a metal pipe and hit them in the head. my grandfather is one of thier victims. Pay Back is coming to them
> *


karma is a motherfucker :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

ttt


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: thanks for the support familia!! Now back to Buisness!!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 16 2011, 03:29 AM~20561129
> *:biggrin:  thanks for the support familia!! Now back to Buisness!!!
> 
> 
> ...


awesome :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

i still have alot of cutting and replacing and fitting to do! it's good to get back to building and fabing carnal!! i'll have more pics and fabing done tonight


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 16 2011, 03:29 AM~20561129
> *:biggrin:  thanks for the support familia!! Now back to Buisness!!!
> 
> 
> ...


damn good work :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

Got alot more work done on the vettte for last night and more tonight! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 17 2011, 11:22 AM~20570863
> *Got alot more work done on the vettte for last night and more tonight! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dayum,hey john you got much work done to the vette lately? :biggrin: 

lookin good on that model


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 17 2011, 02:09 PM~20571851
> *dayum,hey john you got much work done to the vette lately?  :biggrin:
> 
> lookin good on that model
> *


not on body but im gonna start it up again asap


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 17 2011, 02:12 PM~20571885
> *not on body but im gonna start it up again asap
> *


 :0 :wow: :biggrin: :biggrin: nice,i know you gonna have pics to share :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

After this one is done it will be a part of Low Rider History ;-)


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 17 2011, 03:18 PM~20572397
> *After this one is done it will be a part of Low Rider History ;-)
> *


i need to keep up with you brotha :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 17 2011, 09:12 PM~20574970
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: we need to keep working till it's done!! tonight i am finishing the front and get to the side ground F/X's and the rear ones too! then i still need the framing for the lift for the hood. next to cut the undercarage and then cut the interior and box it all in and then make it all one peace so the paint job has no gaps in the body panels


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 18 2011, 02:50 AM~20576390
> *:biggrin:  we need to keep working till it's done!! tonight i am finishing the front and get to the side ground F/X's and the rear ones too! then i still need the framing for the lift for the hood. next to cut the undercarage and then cut the interior and box it all in and then make it all one peace so the paint job has no gaps in the body panels
> *



great build on the model but u making it the same or the new version that coming out soon??.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER_@May 18 2011, 03:21 AM~20576461
> *great build on the model but u making it the same or the new version that coming out soon??.
> 
> 
> *


he is going to do a before and after model. so there will be two models and one real car in vegas this year :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 18 2011, 06:54 AM~20576720
> *he is going to do a before and after model. so there will be two models and one real car in vegas this year :0
> *


Yup! First the before model vette and the real vette along side of it. Then the New version of the vette to follow in the same scale.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 18 2011, 05:54 AM~20576720
> *he is going to do a before and after model. so there will be two models and one real car in vegas this year :0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

Well John i got the front 99% done but thier is still a few things to add and sand but it's thier :biggrin: the next thing to do is the side ground F/X and box the doors and build the center console and make the window tilt forward! i think i go the concept of the lift for the hood so i'll get to work on it tonight and the interior this sunday night. but what do you all think of it?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

its perfect :biggrin:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Holy crap, that thing is huge :0


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 19 2011, 06:15 PM~20587862
> *Holy crap, that thing is huge :0
> *


thats what she said :0 :naughty:


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

:roflmao: Zing


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by resname93_@May 20 2011, 09:45 AM~20592316
> *thats what she said :0  :naughty:
> *


:inout:


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@May 20 2011, 11:08 AM~20592776
> *:inout:
> *


sorry bROtha couldnt pass that one up :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn that model gettin done hella nice keep up the good work


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

keep up the good work cant wait to see it done def gonna be folling this build :cheesy:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

one side 90% done :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

wow


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 23 2011, 03:10 PM~20611865
> *one side 90% done :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Dude has some skills! Will you build me a 1990 Honda Prelude, like the one I had back in the day? Put me on the waiting list.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: sure!! i need to find it in a model kit first then we can talk about the project!!! check out my website www.socalinnovations.com :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@May 23 2011, 05:41 PM~20612865
> *Dude has some skills! Will you build me a 1990 Honda Prelude, like the one I had back in the day? Put me on the waiting list.
> *


dont you still have that car? :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 24 2011, 09:43 AM~20618037
> *dont you still have that car?  :biggrin:
> *


Sold it on Ebay June 2003

I got a new ride thou :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 24 2011, 12:49 AM~20616537
> *:biggrin:  sure!! i need to find it in a model kit first then we can talk about the project!!! check out my website www.socalinnovations.com :biggrin:
> *


Wow! you do some really nice work. I noticed most of your work is Hotrods. Are you just now starting to venture into lowriders? That should be a good challenge for you, as lowriders are far more detailed in most cases. If you find a 88-91 Honda Prelude, send me a PM and we can talk.


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

I love building all types of custom cars and trucks and soon custom choppers too.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@May 24 2011, 08:59 PM~20622659
> *Sold it on Ebay June 2003
> 
> I got a new ride thou  :biggrin:
> *


yeah the 59 which im still waiting to see updates on as well


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: a light coat of primer filler to see what is needed to be filled and smoothed out  
























































:biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.1/16th_@May 27 2011, 02:10 PM~20641253
> *:biggrin: a light coat of primer filler to see what is needed to be filled and smoothed out
> 
> 
> ...


Both of you are gettin down!! :thumbsup: 

So that model is like 17" long or so? Perfect size to show all that detail!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@May 27 2011, 01:16 PM~20641293
> *Both of you are gettin down!!  :thumbsup:
> 
> So that model is like 17" long or so? Perfect size to show all that detail!
> *


it's 21 1/2 inces long 7 inces high 9 1/2 inches wide :biggrin:


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 25 2011, 09:38 AM~20625243
> *yeah the 59 which im still waiting to see updates on as well
> *


I sold that car last year to a Hotroder. It is sky blue now and out on the blvd. with a rebuilt 348 motor. It will be at Good Guys in Puyallup this year. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maximus1959_@May 27 2011, 07:30 PM~20643729
> *I sold that car last year to a Hotroder. It is sky blue now and out on the blvd. with a rebuilt 348 motor. It will be at Good Guys in Puyallup this year.  :biggrin:
> *


ah shit :biggrin: ok what you building this go round?


----------



## Maximus1959 (Sep 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 28 2011, 01:33 AM~20645456
> *ah shit  :biggrin: ok what you building this go round?
> *


My bank account :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

majority of the engine parts are now complete. chromed, engraved, and two toned gold :0


----------



## lowrider4life414 (Jan 11, 2009)

looks real gud bROther
TTT


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 28 2011, 09:05 PM~20648753
> *majority of the engine parts are now complete. chromed, engraved, and two toned gold :0
> *


wont believe unless there are pics bROtha :biggrin:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

tomorrow ill get pics. im outa town


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@May 29 2011, 01:00 PM~20651395
> *tomorrow ill get pics. im outa town
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

any new pics?


----------



## Los 210 (May 16, 2009)

pics


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

Vintage Valadez said:


> pics


 any???


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

Vintage Valadez said:


> pics


----------



## MR.ELCO78 (Jun 4, 2011)

I HOPE TO MAKE IT TO VEGAS THIS YEAR AND SEE THE FINESHED RESULT POST SOME NEW PICS


----------



## MR.ELCO78 (Jun 4, 2011)

WELL A BIT OFF TOPIC BUT WAT HAPPENED TO THE FORM ON MARY JANE I THINK IT WAS CALLED DETOXX OR REHAB I CANT FIND IT IF YOU COULD SHOOT THAT REALLY APRECHIATE IT GRACIAS


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

MR.ELCO78 said:


> WELL A BIT OFF TOPIC BUT WAT HAPPENED TO THE FORM ON MARY JANE I THINK IT WAS CALLED DETOXX OR REHAB I CANT FIND IT IF YOU COULD SHOOT THAT REALLY APRECHIATE IT GRACIAS



http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/251271-detoxxx


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

Maximus1959 said:


> I sold that car last year to a Hotroder. It is sky blue now and out on the blvd. with a rebuilt 348 motor. It will be at Good Guys in Puyallup this year. :biggrin:



damm u sold ur 59 that sal was painting??


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

man i found the roadster poster pic with raquel on it the beach bqack ground..it was all ripped up bad... 

:tears:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

HUEY HEFNER said:


> man i found the roadster poster pic with raquel on it the beach bqack ground..it was all ripped up bad...
> 
> :tears:


i finally found a good one


----------



## MR.ELCO78 (Jun 4, 2011)

PICS


----------



## MR.ELCO78 (Jun 4, 2011)

PICS OR IS IT GIONG TO BE UNVIELED AT VEGAS


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

John, i have been busy with work this week and i am finished with all the O.T. now back to finishing the vette for you ASAP!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

yea buddy cant wait


----------



## MR.ELCO78 (Jun 4, 2011)

ANY PROGRESS PICS SA ROLLER


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

MR.ELCO78 said:


> ANY PROGRESS PICS SA ROLLER


:x:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

RML3864 said:


> :x:


Their will be some more work on it tonight ;-)


----------



## MR.ELCO78 (Jun 4, 2011)

Well can't wait to see it if not here in vegas


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

Working on the Model at the Moment !!


----------



## Lil_Rob00 (May 20, 2003)

pics???hno:hno:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

any new pics or updates


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

new pics soon. im back on it as of today


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

SAME HERE PICTURE SOON!


----------



## MR.ELCO78 (Jun 4, 2011)

TTT


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> new pics soon. im back on it as of today


:cheesy:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

well i got the front lift 95% done and all i need to do is make the hinges for the hood and put the tilt hydro pump to tilt them on each side and it's done then next is the front windshild!! John i am going to need the new windshild from your model kit bro to finish this with the frame around it so it can be painted to match the vette


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

text or pm me your address and ill get it to you asap


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

ok bro!


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Mr.1/16th said:


> well i got the front lift 95% done and all i need to do is make the hinges for the hood and put the tilt hydro pump to tilt them on each side and it's done then next is the front windshild!! John i am going to need the new windshild from your model kit bro to finish this with the frame around it so it can be painted to match the vette



:wow:


----------



## MR.ELCO78 (Jun 4, 2011)

model looking sick


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

here are some pictures for the day.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

Mr.1/16th said:


>


looks really good homie. cant wait to see them together


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

what happened to the real car.any pic.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

kandykoatedkustoms said:


> what happened to the real car.any pic.


the real car is getting real close to being finished.both hoods, doors, rear hatches, and exterior is ready for paint. body is flipped over right now doing bodywork on belly. engine is all painted and plated ready to be reassembled. new rims and tires are here. audio video is here. almost ready to go


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

sweet!! just need the window to finish the tilt for it and then i can finish the doors and then ship it out to you.


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> the real car is getting real close to being finished.both hoods, doors, rear hatches, and exterior is ready for paint. body is flipped over right now doing bodywork on belly. engine is all painted and plated ready to be reassembled. new rims and tires are here. audio video is here. almost ready to go


cant wait to see this legend done.. and glad u aint gonna kill lit like they did with bruces bmw obession... :thumbsup:


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> the real car is getting real close to being finished.both hoods, doors, rear hatches, and exterior is ready for paint. body is flipped over right now doing bodywork on belly. engine is all painted and plated ready to be reassembled. new rims and tires are here. audio video is here. almost ready to go


 
You got to many projects going on b*RO*tha. after this one and the one for wego and the regal, you are gonna need a vacation


----------



## sidemotion (Oct 10, 2004)

I just saw this thread and spent the last hour going through all 48 pages. Unbelievable amount of work so far. 

Oh, and Mr. 1/16th... you got a gift bro. For real. If you can build this shit outta plastic, no telling what the hell you could do once you put your hands on real metal.


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> the real car is getting real close to being finished.both hoods, doors, rear hatches, and exterior is ready for paint. body is flipped over right now doing bodywork on belly. engine is all painted and plated ready to be reassembled. new rims and tires are here. audio video is here. almost ready to go


:0 CANT WAIT FOR SOME MORE PICS :x::biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> the real car is getting real close to being finished.both hoods, doors, rear hatches, and exterior is ready for paint. body is flipped over right now doing bodywork on belly. engine is all painted and plated ready to be reassembled. new rims and tires are here. audio video is here. almost ready to go


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

sidemotion said:


> I just saw this thread and spent the last hour going through all 48 pages. Unbelievable amount of work so far.
> 
> Oh, and Mr. 1/16th... you got a gift bro. For real. If you can build this shit outta plastic, no telling what the hell you could do once you put your hands on real metal.


THANKS FOR THAT!! I WOULD LOVE TO SEE THAT HAPPEN BUT FOR NOW IT'S ALL PLASTIC! BESIDES THIER IS NOT REALLY ANY COMPANY REALLY DOING WHAT SOCAL DOES!! LET'S SEE WHAT HAPPENS AFTER THE SHOW IN VEGAS WITH BOTH CAR AND REPLICA BRING TO THE TABLE AS A ONE OF A KIND TEAM BUILD.


----------



## MR.ELCO78 (Jun 4, 2011)

CAINT WAIT TO SEE IT


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

Mr.1/16th said:


> :biggrin: a light coat of primer filler to see what is needed to be filled and smoothed out
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great movie in 1st pic !!!! CLASSIC


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> the real car is getting real close to being finished.both hoods, doors, rear hatches, and exterior is ready for paint. body is flipped over right now doing bodywork on belly. engine is all painted and plated ready to be reassembled. new rims and tires are here. audio video is here. almost ready to go


*Look out cause it's gonna be off the hook....!

*


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

THE VETTE WILL BE READY TO SHIP OUT NEXT MONDAY BROTHER!! NO MORE PICS FOR NOW TILL IT'S IN YOUR HANDS!! TIME TO FINISH HER UP AND GET HER ALL WRAPPED UP IN PAINT AND CHROME AND GOLD!!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

TTT for All Wrapped Up :biggrin:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

:drama:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

car is painted ready for assembly


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> car is painted ready for assembly


Busting it out at the Rollerz show for the locals? :dunno:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

where's the pics


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

88spokes said:


> where's the pics


x2 i can't wait


----------



## BIGJERM (Feb 25, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

ClassicPlayer said:


> Busting it out at the Rollerz show for the locals? :dunno:


um no. im not putting a $250,000 car outside lol


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

no pics. if you wanna see it it will be in dallas tx on aug 28th . pics will surface then


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> no pics. if you wanna see it it will be in dallas tx on aug 28th . pics will surface then


 :thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

cant wait to see the new pics


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:boink:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> um no. im not putting a $250,000 car outside lol



Aww come on, don't be like that :biggrin:


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> no pics. if you wanna see it it will be in dallas tx on aug 28th . pics will surface then


not even a lil tease for the bROthas who cant make it to the dallas show?


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Damn, I'm going to Dallas this weekend.


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

TTMFT :thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

ClassicPlayer said:


> Damn, I'm going to Dallas this weekend.



Might wanna make it next weekend chief :biggrin:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Might wanna make it next weekend chief :biggrin:


I was planning it, but turns out I have to work saturday and my kids want to visit my dad as well while we were down there. We'll see how it goes, think Pierre and Pep were thinking of showing their cars so maybe I'll hitch a ride anyway. 

Plus, I need to get my daughter's bike ready for your show on the 4th. Same entry price for bikes?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

ClassicPlayer said:


> I was planning it, but turns out I have to work saturday and my kids want to visit my dad as well while we were down there. We'll see how it goes, think Pierre and Pep were thinking of showing their cars so maybe I'll hitch a ride anyway.
> 
> Plus, I need to get my daughter's bike ready for your show on the 4th. Same entry price for bikes?


.

You know what, we completely forgot to put a lower price for bikes on the flyer. Bikes $20 day of show, instead of $25.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> no pics. if you wanna see it it will be in dallas tx on aug 28th . pics will surface then


IM LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING THE NEW REBIRTH. I REMEMBER THE DAY I SAW IT SITTING SADLY BEHIND THAT SHOP GETTING RAINED ON, FUCKIN DOWN POUR THAT DAY. THAT CAR DESERVED A SECOND CHANCE. CANT WAIT TO SEE WHAT YALL DID.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

It's coming back 110%, and then some.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

SA ROLLERZ said:


>


AS FAR AS THE HISTORY GOES, DID THE LAST OWNER EVER SAY HOW THE CAR WOUND UP IN DALLAS? ITS GOTTA BE AN INTERESTING STORY HOW SUCH A BAD ASS CAR WENT THE DIRECTION IT DID.


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> no pics. if you wanna see it it will be in dallas tx on aug 28th . pics will surface then


ALLLLL SHIT......im sooo there:nicoderm:. What up John long time no see


----------



## hi_ryder (Jan 22, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> no pics. if you wanna see it it will be in dallas tx on aug 28th . pics will surface then


:thumbsdown: :tears:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

engine is back in car with new upgrades.
tomorrow is the big assembly day. we will see how it goes. one more week and we are dallas bound


----------



## RML3864 (Jun 8, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> engine is back in car with new upgrades.
> tomorrow is the big assembly day. we will see how it goes. one more week and we are dallas bound


Hellyeah cant wait to see it :run:ill be at that show:biggrin:


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> engine is back in car with new upgrades.
> tomorrow is the big assembly day. we will see how it goes. one more week and we are dallas bound


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> engine is back in car with new upgrades.
> tomorrow is the big assembly day. we will see how it goes. one more week and we are dallas bound


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.ELCO78 (Jun 4, 2011)

CANT WAIT TO SEE PICS AND SEE IT IN VEGAS


----------



## StreetDreamsCC (Jun 10, 2010)

Chicago 2000


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> engine is back in car with new upgrades.
> tomorrow is the big assembly day. we will see how it goes. one more week and we are dallas bound


:shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT for All Wrapped Up


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:naughty: :420:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

StreetDreamsCC said:


> Chicago 2000


:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.ELCO78 (Jun 4, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

Who ever see's it, make sure you post some pics.... Can't wait...


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> no pics. if you wanna see it it will be in dallas tx on aug 28th . pics will surface then


NOT FAIR....... I WANT TO SEE A SMALL PIC...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Sneak peak of the new All Wrapped Up


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Sneak peak of the new All Wrapped Up


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

I saw that car on craigslist for a while. I'm glad you bought it and something with it. I thought about buying it, but it would have just sat in my garage rotting more. Great job bringing back a icon.


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

MR.50 said:


> hotstuff5964 said:
> 
> 
> > Sneak peak of the new All Wrapped Up
> ...


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Sneak peak of the new All Wrapped Up


lmao thts funny as hell though


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Sneak peak of the new All Wrapped Up


:h5:


----------



## TUKINSTANG (Sep 19, 2003)

:run::thumbsup:


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Found this in the show topic. Looks good!*


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

FPEREZII said:


> * Found this in the show topic. Looks good!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

* Got these from a fellow bROtha.* :thumbsup:


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

FPEREZII said:


> * Got these from a fellow bROtha.* :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

MR.50 said:


> FPEREZII said:
> 
> 
> > * Got these from a fellow bROtha.* :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

yeah buddy


----------



## Pop Top Regal (Aug 12, 2011)

Well deserved, congrats!!


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

hotstuff5964 said:


> MR.50 said:
> 
> 
> > Results from Dallas LRM show, 1st place 90's radical, outstanding flake, 2nd place best of show sweepstakes.
> ...


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

*congrats to Kandy Shop on 1st place. you know it had to be a RollerZ Only car. this bish is so damn clean.*


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

resname93 said:


> *congrats to Kandy Shop on 1st place. you know it had to be a RollerZ Only car. this bish is so damn clean.*


:thumbsup: * Well said!*


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

clean,what wheels it got on now? looks like 20 golds with vogues???


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

FPEREZII said:


> * Got these from a fellow bROtha.* :thumbsup:


holy fuck it turned out badass


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

Congratz Big John on the Win and it's time for the model vette to get wrapped in paint for Vegas!!! it will make it's way to you so it can have it's chance in the Kandy Factory too!! can't wait to see the replica and real vette at the show side by side!!


----------



## MR.50 (Sep 17, 2007)

Congrats Bro Well Derserved


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

Looks like you guys did it justice! :thumbsup:

But we need more pics :biggrin: Especially interior and paint details!


----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

Congratulation! They kept the vett alive.:thumbsup:


----------



## 805MAC1961 (Jan 27, 2009)

Post Before and After Pics side by side.... (What it looked like when he saved it!) Wonder why the previous owner let her go after spending all the time and $MONEY$...??? :dunno:


----------



## EXECUTION (Jan 13, 2006)

Came out badass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

WOW , GREAT JOB IN JUST ONE YR !!!!!


[QU

































how it sat whem i bought it in dallas[/QUOTE]


----------



## cadihopper (Sep 2, 2008)

NICE !!

FPEREZII;* Got these from a fellow bROtha.* :thumbsup:
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

So how did this car become to rest in Dallas, forgotten about??? What was the story??


----------



## MR.ELCO78 (Jun 4, 2011)

CAR CAME OUT TIGHT AS F**K IT CANT WAIT TO SEE IT UP CLOSE IN VEGAS


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

thankx to everyone for keeping this topic alive and positive. id like to thank all my ROLLERZ family for the help on the car. i would have never got it done in time for dallas withouy yall. now its time to get it ready for vegas


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> thankx to everyone for keeping this topic alive and positive. id like to thank all my ROLLERZ family for the help on the car. i would have never got it done in time for dallas withouy yall. now its time to get it ready for vegas


* Looking forward to seeing it in person in Vegas. * :thumbsup:


----------



## Z3dr0ck (Nov 6, 2009)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> thankx to everyone for keeping this topic alive and positive. id like to thank all my ROLLERZ family for the help on the car. i would have never got it done in time for dallas withouy yall. now its time to get it ready for vegas


:thumbsup: $RFFR$


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

lets get some pics of the interior b*RO*tha


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Couple of cell phone pics I took, I'll post up some better ones after I find my real camera.


----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Couple of cell phone pics I took, I'll post up some better ones after I find my real camera.


:thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR (Jul 10, 2005)

love the car...all the mods nice....i didnt like the wheels and tires....but still a very nice car... great job homie...im sure u put in alot of work and it paid off looks like... enjoy and get ur shine on bro


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

Congrates on the build a d for bringing a legend back to life. I look forward to seeing it in Vegas again


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

I just read through the whole thread; EXCELLENT work!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SCBIGE (Jul 1, 2008)

*Hanging up in my garage........in it's glory at the oceanside pier photo shoot 1998 or 99ish*


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:shocked:


----------



## charles85 (Apr 8, 2007)

If you have a chant's to see in person go see it this pic's don't do it justest :worship:


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

SCBIGE said:


> *Hanging up in my garage........in it's glory at the oceanside pier photo shoot 1998 or 99ish*


THATS THE SAME ONE I HAD AND RAQUEL SIGNED IT FOR ME AT THE SEMA SHOW..


----------



## Rolaz (Sep 18, 2010)

Car came out hard in Dallas, should have won best display IMO ,good luck in Vegas brother


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> thankx to everyone for keeping this topic alive and positive. id like to thank all my ROLLERZ family for the help on the car. i would have never got it done in time for dallas withouy yall. now its time to get it ready for vegas


great job on the car .. glad u were able to save the OG ABEL MURALS!!


----------



## willskie187 (Dec 17, 2009)

Damn i remember this car, Never seen it in person but it's 1 bad ass car!!!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Cell phone pic of the interior when it was still in progress.


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Cell phone pic of the interior when it was still in progress.




damn!!!!


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR said:


> love the car...all the mods nice....i didnt like the wheels and tires....but still a very nice car... great job homie...im sure u put in alot of work and it paid off looks like... enjoy and get ur shine on bro


Loving this build, seen it when I was young and glad to see someone took the time to rebuild it! I dodn't like the tire/wheel combo at first either till I seen the one shot of the rims on the car with it all closed up.. I have to say, that's the first and only time I've seen this car actually look like a corvette.. Those rims and tires are perfect for the theme but still remind you that this is a sports car just lowriding...


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

hotstuff5964;14489667]Couple of cell phone pics I took, I'll post up some better ones after I find my real camera. 





































Wow! Looks bad ass......! Can't wait to see it in the sun and watch all that Sparkle Efx bling... Bravo!


----------



## 65rivi (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

65rivi said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

Any close up pics of engine and the setup??


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

DETONATER said:


> hotstuff5964;14489667]Couple of cell phone pics I took, I'll post up some better ones after I find my real camera.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Car took best of show flake at the Dallas LRM show :shocked:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

Well She is Ready for the long haul to Texas so She can get Fitted for her new Outfit so She can Attend the Super Show!!


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

:wow:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

I posted a video on here too so everyone can see the before and after if the model  after its done its off to 20111 Las Vegas Super Show ;-)


----------



## fiftythree (Jan 10, 2007)

Mr.1/16th said:


> Well She is Ready for the long haul to Texas so She can get Fitted for her new Outfit so She can Attend the Super Show!!


wow,you got mad skills mr.1/16.shit is crazy.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks!! the truth about this is that i use to work for Derrick Jhagroo and "Wrapped With Envy" for about 10yrs across the country show to show and i member when they came to the shop in Oceanside Cali to ask DJ to customize it. they took it back to Chi Town and did the work and them came back to DJ and have it match to the truck. So it seemed fitting to make the replica of it since i helped set it up at the shows and seen this vette all over the country, it needed to be created and fabricated by me since i have alot of history with both "Wrapped With Envy & All Wrapped Up". John will have it in his hands on wensday and i should have it back in time to put it back together for the Super Show.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)

hotstuff5964 said:


> Car took best of show flake at the Dallas LRM show :shocked:


TTMFT! :biggrin:


----------



## 408CADDYCREW_G (Mar 31, 2011)

:thumbsup: ready for vegas i guess


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

65rivi said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

well john got the vette in his hands today and i can't wait to see it finished so i can put it back together for the Super Show!!


----------



## 2SHORT (Sep 12, 2008)

FUCKING SWEET BRO


----------



## DETONATER (Aug 3, 2009)




----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

2 more days and ALLWRAPPED UP headed to vegas


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> 2 more days and ALLWRAPPED UP headed to vegas


u leaven tuesday John?


----------



## DrPhilMadeMeDoIt (Mar 31, 2005)

I like what you guys did with this ride, kept the original style but improved on the original concept and brought the car up to date with the revamped patterns. A fresh look and fresh start for a bad ass car. I'm digging the red more than the purple too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

well the vette is alomost to vegas and i will be thier this saturday to put it back together for the super show and i will post pictures form the show. just finishing ut the last items on the list to be finished for the trip and to be put into the vette! can't wait to see it myself after john painted it!! see you all at the show! SoCalInc./MCBA San Diego.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

BOTH VETTES ARE OFFICIALLY IN VEGAS


----------



## resname93 (Jun 5, 2007)

SA ROLLERZ said:


> BOTH VETTES ARE OFFICIALLY IN VEGAS



good luck b*RO*tha


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

Can't wait to get my hands on the Model and put it together and fix a few little items. looking forward to this for a very long time!!


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## FPEREZII (Jan 29, 2008)

Car looks great John.


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

SAW THIS RIDE IN DALLAS VERY NICE!!!!! CANT WAIT TO SEE IN SUNDAY IN VEGAS!!! GREAT REBIRTH ON THE BUILD HOMIE


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

Mr.1/16th said:


> Thanks!! the truth about this is that i use to work for *Derrick Jhagroo and "Wrapped With Envy"* for about 10yrs across the country show to show and i member when they came to the shop in Oceanside Cali to ask DJ to customize it. they took it back to Chi Town and did the work and them came back to DJ and have it match to the truck. So it seemed fitting to make the replica of it since i helped set it up at the shows and seen this vette all over the country, it needed to be created and fabricated by me since i have alot of history with both "Wrapped With Envy & All Wrapped Up". John will have it in his hands on wensday and i should have it back in time to put it back together for the Super Show.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

here is the semi finished 1:1 1/8th scale vette.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

Mr.1/16th said:


> here is the semi finished 1:1 1/8th scale vette.


Damn, that came out sweet!


----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

Mr.1/16th said:


> here is the semi finished 1:1 1/8th scale vette.


Like the paint job. Could have done it the real one.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

ALL WRAPPED UP 1:1 REPLICA MODEL CAR IS FINISHED AND BIG JOHN SHOULD HAVE IT BY TONIGHT FOR THIS WEEKENDS SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

WOW...model is outstanding!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

BRAVO said:


> WOW...model is outstanding!!


thank you!!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

http://wegocarshow.com/watch_video.php?v=UKUDA9G8H72U

all wrapped up video. check it out


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

Kick to the top. Wandering where this car is now...


----------

